# Season Pass Problem



## Herb S.

I have season passes to Firefly and Battlestar on UHD. In checking those passes last night they showed no upcoming episodes, which I thought was quite strange. Upon checking the program guide there are upcoming episodes on both those shows albeit at diffrent times. I was under the impression season passes were not time dependent. Anyone have a answer on why this problem and how to prevent in the future. I'm reasonably new to the TIVO only have had the box for a few months.


----------



## rcbray

I don't have the same problem and don't know the answer to your issue. Just thought I'd throw another season pass problem into the thread. 

I've used the HR10 since they first "came out". First time I've seen this, and I'm still running ver 3.1.5f.

Per urging from my sister/brother-in-law, I set up a season pass for the "Dog Whisperer" on National Geographic. It shows on the Season Pass Manager. Drilling down to "Upcoming Episodes" shows around 4 episodes per day for the next couple weeks. However, when I go to the "To Do" list it shows none of them are scheduled and the Recording History doesn't show any of them cancelled for any reason. When I go back to "Upcoming Episodes" and click on one of them it shows that "it will not be recorded"; but like I said, no reason reflected in the Recording History.

I've deleted and reestablished the Season Pass. I've rebooted the HR10. Nothing changes.

Just went back and checked my To Do list. Little scheduled for this week. Checked and most of my passes are "repeats"; however once again, they don't show in Recording History as "not recorded" because they are repeats.

Bottom line: My Season Pass functionality has "gone south".

Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## gquiring

Same here with Firefly. It does not work, I have to record each one manually. I had a recent issue with the Closer also not being recorded either. I have had a few other recording issues also that were not season passes but I got the wrong movies recorded.


----------



## Herb S.

I forgot to add if my orignal post that my other season passes seem to be OK.


----------



## SpankyInChicago

A lot of people are reporting these problems.

I first noticed it back in early Novemeber.

To fix it I ended up doing a C&D everything. That did work. But now the problem is back again and I am not doing another C&D because it would mean AGAIN reentering 70+ season passes.


----------



## JimSpence

Probably related to the bad guide data that DirecTV sent out recently. There are other threads concerning this situation.


----------



## Herb S.

If it is due to bad guide data would a reboot solve the problem as the box has to reacquire the guide data?


----------



## skoolpsyk

Not glad to hear about your problem, but kind of glad to hear it's not just happening to me! 

It's happening to all my season passes; I've rebooted, made an extra guide call, but no changes. 

I missed BSG yesterday on UHD and it sounds like it was a very important episode and doesn't look to be replayed before the season 2 finale on sunday. Needless to say, I'm Pissed!!! 

How do we know that they know there is a problem? Is there someplace to email to let them know? I know if I call D* all they will tell me to do is unplug the receiver....


----------



## hybucket

skoolpsyk said:


> Not glad to hear about your problem, but kind of glad to hear it's not just happening to me!
> 
> It's happening to all my season passes; I've rebooted, made an extra guide call, but no changes.
> 
> I missed BSG yesterday on UHD and it sounds like it was a very important episode and doesn't look to be replayed before the season 2 finale on sunday. Needless to say, I'm Pissed!!!
> 
> How do we know that they know there is a problem? Is there someplace to email to let them know? I know if I call D* all they will tell me to do is unplug the receiver....


I set up a season pass for BBCA's AFTERLIFE, and it has yet to record one of them. I have to set it to record manually. THe guide info for the episodes is correct, and it shows all the upcoming episodes, so we can't blame that.


----------



## aeisner007

I have a similar problem....I record the news and the tonight show....they are not recorded; the "to do" history indicates that the season pass was changed (not true). The program listings show these programs are scheduled but they are not being recorded. 

This is not happening because of "repeat" programs.......


----------



## aeisner007

I should have added that I did reboot, with no success.


----------



## primetime73

I noticed yesterday that there were no upcoming CSI's listed in my to do list but when I check the guide data for 01/04/07 there is a new episode listed. All the CSIs on Spike show in the upcoming viewing but none of the episodes on my local OTA. I set the HR10 to record it manually but the season pass will not pick it up. Then I noticed today that although 3 episodes of Heroes are listed as being on SciFi today if I search by title or use a Wishlist no episodes of Heroes are listed despite all showing up in the guide. My 2nd HR10 upstairs finds all the CSI episodes including OTA/Spike and Heroes without a problem. I have tried forcing a call and rebooting but neither worked. Both machines are running 6.3a software. Any idea on how to fix this? I don't want to have to manually check every season pass to make sure I am not missing any episodes.


----------



## rb5505

glad to see i'm not alone in this. over the past month or two i've noticed on both the hdtivo (hr10-250) and the std tivo (r10), that when looking into future shows within my season passes, some shows will show none. it also doesn't show in the search by title list. since many are daily shows with multiple showings, i knew something was up. what i needed to do was go to the search by channel and choose that shows channel, then scroll through the next 12 days or so and manually record the missing shows. this had happened a few weeks ago, but it did correct itself after a few days. now it's doing it again. as i said, 2 different types of tivos have done this. i'm guessing it's not the tivo's this time. it does show that the machines are up to date with about 12 days of guide and it does show completing the downloads. it's almost like it's downloading only part of the guide.


----------



## Herb S.

Rebooted the hr10 yesterday evening,and the season passes to Battlestar and Firefly were in working order. It seems the theory that the problem is due to corrupted guide data is probably true. How often the guide data corrupted is the 64k question; it is a PITA to be constantly checking one's season passes to make sure everything is in working order.


----------



## jhimmel

Add me to list list of affected customers.
Interestingly enough, it affected ONE of my Hr10-250's, but not the other.

Jim H.


----------



## rcbray

I'm still running 3.1.5f and my Season Passes are totally "screwed up". I tried a reboot, no improvement. Then did a total Clear and Delete. No help.

I can see upcoming shows in the guide; but Season Passes don't schedule 90% of them. Some Season Passes even show a "none scheduled" notation in the left column of the To Do List; but if you "drill down" on upcoming programs, it shows lots of them.

Obviously the Tivo has visibility of shows in the Guide data; but something stops the Season Pass routine from finding them.

Customer Service was not aware of any Season Pass issues. Merely told me to reboot and wait a couple days for the new data to flow in.


----------



## BRSlim

Same here some, but not all of my season passes are screwed up. Also when i look at upcoming episodes I don't see the channel my SP is on, but other channels show up. I'm in NYC and get Law and Order (for example) in HD on 82 NBCE. When I go to upcoming episodes from season pass manager every channel that Law and Order is on showes up except 82 and 4 the NBC station in NYC. Several of my SPs have this issue. When I check on the episode info it says "This episode will not be recorded. Check (channel number and call letters) in Channels You Receive, or call 1-800-directv to order.


----------



## f0gax

Anything on this?
I just encountered the problem.
My To Do list had three items in it this morning. All SPs show "none scheduled".


----------



## steady teddy

I haven't visted here in a while but I just noticed the same problem(s) with several shows like CSI, Shark, and Number3s. 

I'll try a reboot to see what happens.


----------



## Cy Jervis

Add me to the list, just noticed this morning. I can use the guide to set up a second recording but the season pass doesn't see there is an upcoming show. Also noticed the search by title isn't working. I forced a call which went thru fine but didn't help, neither did a reboot. Customer service told me to turn off my call waiting until the 12th and with the new software I should be O.K.. I currently show software version 6.3a and never had a problem until today. I am currently doing a clear and delete and if that doesn't work I'll call back and tell them they can send me a new box thru my service contract. Hmmm I wonder if that is what they are trying to make me do anyway...  this may be the end of Tivo for me. Wish me luck..


----------



## TSpoonEars

Add me to the list also. 

We just got back from vacation and noticed that most of our SP's on NBCW HD (the LA feed) and a couple on ABC were not scheduled to record. We had the same error as other posters - someone in the household modified the Season Pass - which is untrue. It also said to check our channel list and call DirecTV. At the moment we're stuck with manual recordings - not exactly what we are paying for


----------



## steady teddy

I also own a HR20 and, while many of the bugs have been worked out, it is still very buggy. However if the HR10-250 cannot record season passes correctly then this thing is essentially useless.


----------



## addictsw

I've just hit this again as well (I had hit it with 3.x once a few months ago).

They key behind this problem is that nothing will show on the todo list, but if you look at the "Recording History" at the top of the todo list and look forward in time you'll see the shows you want with "Won't Record" next to them. If you select one and look at the reasoning why, it'll tell you that the season pass was modified (which is untrue).

When this happened to me a few months ago on my other Tivo, I rebooted, used this "Recording History" trail to manually set those episodes up that it would have missed without my intervention (just a couple of days worth) and then waited.

About a day later, all of the scheduled recordings behond my couple of days were back in the todo list.


I just wanted to relay this approach as I've seen several alluding to doing Clear and Delete All... IMO this is a bit too drastic (not for all, but at least it would be for my near-full Tivo) to do immediately after detecting the problem...


Hope This Helps,
-addictsw


----------



## deanooh

I Too have the same problem on 2 of my Tivo HD units.

I have call Direct tv twice. This last call Dec 30th, 06.

They told me that they are aware of the problem since Dec.22nd with the first caller (maybe me) and that it seems to be affecting all the Direct tv Tivo units*. They said they are working on the problem an will download a fix when it comes from the programmers.

I have tried a restart and also a "reset the programing info and to do lists" and then a restart. I think since the Tivo has to download all the program data again it seems to work better, but in a day or two same thing. All the shows are not downloaded to the "Program list" even though it is in the "Guide"

I am anxiously awaiting an fix, SO I CAN TRUST my tivo boxes again to get my season passes.

Cheers,
Dean*


----------



## noahsd

Add me to the list. I had the same exact problem with my nightly news SP. I just manually recorded it for a couple of days, and when I checked this morning, the SP had corrected itself without any intervention. Go figure. I am hoping that D* had figured out the problem and fixed it. Check out your problem SP's and see if the upcoming episodes are now checked. BTW, I am running 6.3b.


----------



## Cy Jervis

A complete clear helped somewhat but my Tivo is still messed up. Happy new year from DirecTV.


----------



## ericL

This is well-chronicled here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=332166

Bottom line is that it looks like SPs and/or Wishlists (for me it almost never affects SPs but WLs are completely empty when it happens) are going to be potentially unreliable until they find a fix. My experience is that everything goes back to normal a little after the next indexing after a reboot, however, it can get screwed up again.... and again...

This thread is the first time I've heard that it's happening with 3.1.5f. That's truly a bummer. I've been using my copy of 3.1.5f I have on an extra disk as my safety blanket that I can always go to if needed. First, for the audio dropout problem, which seems to be fixed with 6.3b and now this -- but it sounds like it's not a reliable fix for this one.


----------



## Rob Dawn

Add me to the list!
Problems with OTA channels, local sat channels, and 'cable' channels - so pretty much ALL channels!!

If the HD TiVo Season Passes aren't going to work, there is NO reason to be staying with DirecTV!!!


----------



## hybucket

Rob Dawn said:


> Add me to the list!
> Problems with OTA channels, local sat channels, and 'cable' channels - so pretty much ALL channels!!
> 
> If the HD TiVo Season Passes aren't going to work, there is NO reason to be staying with DirecTV!!!


You will have the same Season Pass problems with any TiVO, from what I understand, whether with DirecTV or cable or OTA.


----------



## purduelion

I have seen this issue since Nov. Bummer. I don't mind paying directv for Tivo service, but this is not the service I expected when I agreed to pay for it. I pay for Tivo so that I don't have to check or worry about recording things.


----------



## hybucket

purduelion said:


> I have seen this issue since Nov. Bummer. I don't mind paying directv for Tivo service, but this is not the service I expected when I agreed to pay for it. I pay for Tivo so that I don't have to check or worry about recording things.


It would seem to me that EVERYONE would say that. And be royally po'd that this is happening and, as they say, just not take it anymore and demand to know (from either TiVO or D*) when this situation will resolved. Unfortunately, that does not seem to be the case, although it seems that D* is aware of THIS problem, according to a posting or two here.


----------



## purduelion

Update - 

Last night, nearly every show I had planned with Season Passes had at least one missing recording coming up in the next 2 weeks. When I manually found the show in the guide, and set a manual record, it showed up in the TO-Do-List, but then another show disappeared. I got fed up and now I will just look forward one day at a time. 

Now the weird part is that when I woke up this morning, all of the season passes were showing up perfectly in the To-Do-List. There was no phone call, no indexing/GCing, no nuthin.

I think something is funky with the guide data like others are saying too.


----------



## cheridave

Add me to the list.....SPs not recording....saying it will not record....Parial recordings.....on and on.

I have 6a up-grade and am still waiting for 6b.

I am still confused as to what is causing this and what the fix is??????

Dave


----------



## rcbray

May be several issues; but it definitely isn't only the firmware version number. I'm still running 3.1.5f and my Season Passes are totally "screwed up". Some of them schedule maybe half the shows and others have "none scheduled" annotated in the left side of the To Do List.


----------



## pezdoctor

6.3b a few days ago---similar issue with Season Passes---I have 2 working and 20+ not working, all on OTA channels---good thing prime-time isn't yet back into full swing---enough said...

Keith


----------



## rb5505

you need to email and/or call directv and tell them what you're saying here. these notes are good for us, but directv needs to hear from you!

email: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/customer/howToReachUs.jsp

home service: 1-800-494-4388


----------



## hybucket

rb5505 said:


> you need to email and/or call directv and tell them what you're saying here. these notes are good for us, but directv needs to hear from you!
> 
> email: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/customer/howToReachUs.jsp
> 
> home service: 1-800-494-4388


I would like to think that most people who post here also call with their complaints. CSRs have told me numurous times that, tho the powers that be at D* do read this stuff, they claim we are "unreliable." WHen I ask, If we're unreliable, why do they even bother reading this stuff, they have no answer.


----------



## JimSpence

I've been reading through this thread and the one on the SD TiVo forum. With the shows coming out of repeats and noticing a few anomalies, I decided to take a close look at my To Do List for the upcoming weeks. Well, it was really mucked up. Using the Recording History to see why, I found many with the "Someone modified ..." message. Of course, as you have all seen this is totally untrue (unless you consider DirecTV as "someone"). I first tried to reorder a few shows that were in the "modified" list. Some got fixed and others didn't. One weird thing is that my SP for "How I Met Your Mother" showed is wouldn't record because of the modified thing, yet it is in the To Do List.??? I deleted that SP and re-entered it. Now it says it won't record because of the 28 day rule (still in the To Do). Well, this is a new episode coming up. 

Another interesting thing was for "Heroes". This Monday they have back to back repeats. Well, I had a problem with CSI: Miami, it conflicted with the second ep of Heroes which stated it was 1:03 long. The really weird thing is that CSI:Miami was at a higher priority at the time Heroes was re-entered. I deleted the Heroes SP again and re-entered it. Problem fixed. Damn I'm getting confused. 

Bottom line, I suspect that whatever DirecTV did, they messed up the database in such a way that it can't clear the old data properly and it hangs around. 

I have now reordered my SPs by day of the week. Starting with the early ones on Sunday etc. It makes it easier to determine if you have conflicts. 

Now to sit back and see if things stay stable (I'll still check the To Do List everyday). If it happens again I'll do the clear settings and SPs thing. 

BTW, I'm still on 6.3a, not that it matters.


----------



## gtadell

Just happened to flipping through my Guide and noticed that ER was not set to record. Checked my Recording History and it gave me the message that "someone had modified this season pass". The season pass was still there but it is not set to record any episodes. There are several others just like this in my history. 

This happened a few weeks ago and the problem cleared up the next day. In the meantime, I guess we should check our To Do List often.

Anyone know why this is happening? I have not called D* yet, but I plan to tomorrow.


----------



## JimSpence

There are a few threads here and on the SD TiVo forum that talk about this problem.


----------



## Rych6896

gtadell said:


> Just happened to flipping through my Guide and noticed that ER was not set to record. Checked my Recording History and it gave me the message that "someone had modified this season pass". The season pass was still there but it is not set to record any episodes. There are several others just like this in my history.
> 
> This happened a few weeks ago and the problem cleared up the next day. In the meantime, I guess we should check our To Do List often.
> 
> Anyone know why this is happening? I have not called D* yet, but I plan to tomorrow.


Same problem here. I missed "My name is Earl" and the first 9 minutes of "The Office". 
My tivo recorded " the war at home" which was not suppose to record because of higher priority season passes.

Do I have to hire a babysitter for my $1000 VCR?


----------



## hekhl00

I could put up with audio dropouts or incomplete guide data, but when I miss an episode of The Office it's time to move to Dish. I checked the To-Do list earlier today to make sure it was on the list to record. Sure enough it said it would. Then when I go to watch it tonight, nada. Got the "Someone modified"....message. Damn it! 

What the hell is wrong with this thing??!!


----------



## djdjd04

I called D* just now, and they say they're aware of the problem. The short term fix is for me to go in and delete my season passes (yeah right) and re-enter them. That will take me waaay too long. I just can't see myself deleting out all my season passes... so I've gone in and channel by channel, manually added the individual shows for the next two weeks. this whole thing is really annoying. I missed the first half of Friday Night Lights because of this foolishness.


----------



## Citivas

steady teddy said:


> I also own a HR20 and, while many of the bugs have been worked out, it is still very buggy. However if the HR10-250 cannot record season passes correctly then this thing is essentially useless.


I am having the same issue with my 10-250 as of last night but I'm not sure its worse than the HR-20. That think is recording only about 60% of my programs and is crashing every few days. If we're going to throw around "useless" I would slap it on that first...


----------



## djdjd04

yeah, both of my 10-250's are probably recording less than 50% because it tivo so much HD. I think it's only some of the HD channels that are having the problem. No problems with the standard stuff i have on season pass.


----------



## Hay997

I posted this on another thread, but I'll post here as well.

I called DIRECTV Advanced Technical Support about this tonight. The CSR told me that they have had hundreds of calls about this in the last few days. She told me the problem is not with DIRECTV, but with TiVO and their guide data. Tivo is aware of the problem and is working on a fix. As soon as the fix is complete, it will be pushed to everyone.

She told me to delete my Season passes and reload them and see if it works, if not, trying restarting and it might repopulate the data correctly. If not, they will have to be manually recorded.

We wait.... 

Edit: I sent DIRECTV an email and asked for a credit, or partial credit due to the fact that my box isn't working properly, due to no fault of mine. I'll let everyone know if they grant me any credit towards my bill.


----------



## f0gax

I had this problem over the weekend. I rebooted, and soon after the SPs were still empty. But after an hour or two they came back.

However, my wife tired to setup an SP for that Grease show, with little success. It shows up in the guide data, if you press record it pops-up the usual screen, and even allows for a SP to be configured. But when you go into ToDo, nothing. Or if I look in the SP list, it has the "no upcoming episodes" thing.


----------



## gtadell

This same problem occured on Dec. 20, 2006. When I checked again the next day, the problem had fixed itself.

I hope this is not a frequent occurence.


----------



## drew2k

Hay997 said:


> I posted this on another thread, but I'll post here as well.
> 
> I called DIRECTV Advanced Technical Support about this tonight. The CSR told me that they have had hundreds of calls about this in the last few days. She told me the problem is not with DIRECTV, but with TiVO and their guide data. Tivo is aware of the problem and is working on a fix. As soon as the fix is complete, it will be pushed to everyone.


I'm not arguing that this is what the agent told you, but I believe that agent is just passing the buck. TiVo doesn't own the guide data - it comes from a service that feeds DirecTV, which supplies it to our receivers via satellite download.


----------



## Hay997

Yeah, I figure they are passing the buck, which is why I sent the email asking for the credit. However, I guess if they get bad data, then pass it on to us..........who knows! The lady did admit to DIRECTV's fault with the audio dropouts and rebooting issues.

Anyway, last night, I completed a restart, and this morning, I rechecked my to-do list, and as of now, everything is repopulated. Since I no longer trust the to-do list, I'll keep checking every day until I feel more comfortable.

There's too many new episodes coming up that I can't miss!

What irritates me the most about all of this is the fact that everything was working great on my machine for quite a long time, although slow..... they fix one thing, then break 3 others. That does not make sense to me. Doesn't anyone test the new software before sending it out?


----------



## thepackfan

To add another strange item in this issue. I have a number of shows that don't show up in the *view upcoming* list. IE ER is in guide on both local and NBCE feeds, my SP is for national feed, look at list the local is listed, the national is not. If I hadn't looked I would have missed the programs last night.


----------



## TTitan

I had some shows that didn't record Wednesday night because "someone in my household modified the season pass". When I checked my to do list, I noticed that the new 24 episodes were not on it, so I did a title search which found no listings for 24. But when I went to my season pass to view upcoming episodes there were several, including the season premier.


----------



## jamesbobo

I've set season passes for ABC's Knights of Prosperity and In Case of Emergency both on channel 86. Emergency records; Knights doesn't. So I check upcoming episodes of Knights. Two are listed, one on channel 7 (ABC SD) the other on channel 386, but nothing on channel 86. 
If I look through "record by channel" I can find Knights on channel 86. But if I look through "title", I cannot find Knights on channel 86. Emergency, for some reason, does not show this problem. 

At least I've had no problems with Earl and The Office, as others have mentioned.


----------



## hekhl00

What's frustrating is that the To-do list indicates a season-pass show WILL record, then it doesn't because "someone in your household....". I can't even trust the To-do list.


----------



## jamesbobo

hekhl00 said:


> What's frustrating is that the To-do list indicates a season-pass show WILL record, then it doesn't because "someone in your household....". I can't even trust the To-do list.


True. Knights was on my List Tuesday night; come Wednesday night--no Knights.


----------



## JoeSchueller

I got very lucky to catch The Office last night only 3 min's in to it while my HR10 decided not to record it. My wife also missed an Oprah due to "someone in our household..." (it was difficult to convince her it wasn't me  ) 

I tried a Clear Program Data and Thumbs ratings last night, which I thought would purge my SP list as well (it didn't). Not all the guide data was back in by this morning, so when it completes, I'll probably delete all SP's and re-enter.

You have to admit, D* has a hell of a business model, they charge us thru the nose to be part of their extended beta program - not a bad gig.


----------



## Ramy

primetime73 said:


> I noticed yesterday that there were no upcoming CSI's listed in my to do list but when I check the guide data for 01/04/07 there is a new episode listed. All the CSIs on Spike show in the upcoming viewing but none of the episodes on my local OTA. I set the HR10 to record it manually but the season pass will not pick it up. Then I noticed today that although 3 episodes of Heroes are listed as being on SciFi today if I search by title or use a Wishlist no episodes of Heroes are listed despite all showing up in the guide. My 2nd HR10 upstairs finds all the CSI episodes including OTA/Spike and Heroes without a problem. I have tried forcing a call and rebooting but neither worked. Both machines are running 6.3a software. Any idea on how to fix this? I don't want to have to manually check every season pass to make sure I am not missing any episodes.


This same thing is happening to me. The machine that is hooked up to my computer to dial out over ppoe doesn't find any episodes at all, but the one not hooked up and hasn't dialed out for months still works.


----------



## drew2k

It seems that the only sure way to guarantee you will get a recording is to Record by Time and Channel. Note - this is not the same as just clicking "record" on a specific title. Instead, it's using TiVo like it's a VCR: Record Channel 7 from 9 PM to 10 PM. Any other type of recording that is based on program description (WishLists, Season Passes) or title (manual recordings) is entirely suspect until DirecTV pushes out a fix ...


----------



## hekhl00

I made the obligatory call to a CSR this morning. For what it's worth she did acknowledge the problem and said they're working on a fix. Got Showtime, Starz and a $10 credit for the next three months. She reminded me that I could always record by time and channel to which I replied, "Yes, but I could have done that with a VCR that costs $50. I paid 10 times that for a machine that is supposed to do it much better than a VCR".


----------



## Octavio

I have the same problem, except that is in my non-HD tivo, called D* spent 45 minutes on hold and gave up. But I guess they know and I can only sit and wait. (Actually my wife will since is her unit  )


----------



## jamesbobo

Update: This morning I tried a search by title for Knights again. This time it lists channel 86 so I hope the problem is fixed. It is set to record the repeat episode tonight.


----------



## SpankyInChicago

drew2k said:


> It seems that the only sure way to guarantee you will get a recording is to Record by Time and Channel. Note - this is not the same as just clicking "record" on a specific title. Instead, it's using TiVo like it's a VCR: Record Channel 7 from 9 PM to 10 PM. Any other type of recording that is based on program description (WishLists, Season Passes) or title (manual recordings) is entirely suspect until DirecTV pushes out a fix ...


I will note that I have not experienced any problems when I go in and manually record a program based on guide data.

To me the guide data seems right. If you go into a grid view, you can see that the guide data is accurate. It is only messed up (in my case) in terms of season passes / wishlists / title searches / etc.

That is - if I go into the guide, find a program on the guide and record it, I have not had a problem.


----------



## Anubys

shoot...first time I hear of this problem...I missed Office and Scrubs... 

the recording history said that the eps didn't record because someone modified the SP (which is not true)...then a view upcoming eps showed none happening in the future, which is also not true since there are clearly eps next week... 

then I noticed that My name is earl is not scheduled to be recorded next week... 

this totally blows...if I have to manually record every show, what's the use of having a Tivo


----------



## Herb S.

Made my obligatory call to level 2 support, as stated by others in this thread they are aware of problem and are working on it. They stated it was a software problem. I asked them do they have a time frame for a fix, said it would "probably" be a couple of more weeks. Suggeted I try canceling the season pass and reentering same, could not guarentee that would work. Will wait a couple them a call to rentention will be in order.


----------



## SlicerMDM

Called support. They know of the problem. They're working on a fix. Try re-entering the season pass. 

Complained about paying $5/mo DVR fee and DVR doesn't work. They gave me $5 off for 6 months to cover the DVR fee.


----------



## SpankyInChicago

Anubys said:


> if I have to manually record every show, what's the use of having a Tivo


True.

But after having done it now for about 1+ weeks, I think I have found the quickest way to do it.

From the TDL list go into the first program that says "Won't Record."

This gets you to the point where you see the "someone modified the season pass" message.

Select "more recording options."

On the next screen select "record this episode also."

Click to get back to the "someone modified the season pass" screen. Do not go all the way back to the TDL.

Hit the channel down button. This will bring up the next program with the "someone modified the season pass" message.

Repeat until you get to the end.

I was able to do 14 days worth of recording in about 5-10 minutes.

Certainly not optimal, but better than missing programs.

FYI - when selecting programs like this I have not yet had a missed recording. YMMW.


----------



## SpankyInChicago

For those following the "reenter the season pass" advice . . . 

I would advise against this. I have been dealing with this problem since I first reported it here on November 9th. 

Since I have had this issue for awhile I have tried lots of things to fix it:

- C&D everything. This worked for about a week.

- Cancel / reenter season pass. This is hit or miss. Sometimes it seems to fix the problems. Other times it doesn't. Even when it seems to fix the problem, it often goes back to be broken even though you thought it was fixed.

- Rebooting / phone calls. More just a SWAG solution and doesn't probably actually do anything. I tend to only do the reboot when I go into the make call screen and try to make a call and get a message saying that I can't because the unit is currently processing data. The reboot fixes this problem. But doesn't fix much else.

The only thing that truly seems to work is what I posted in the post immediately before this one.


----------



## hybucket

...but keep in mind it's from a CSR, so who knows...
This was posted on the DirecTV Forum...here's a cut-and-paste version...note the part in bold.

I have the same problem. None of my Season Passes are working. I live in the Dallas area.

DirecTV told me this morning this is a Tivo issue with all of their machines not just DirecTV. They said there is a compatibility issue between the guide and the Season Pass. *Tivo knows how to fix it but they have not announced a date yet for the software load that will be sent out to fix it.* In the meantime you have to select and record each program you want to record. DirecTV took my email address and said they will notify me when the fix is going to be done.


----------



## drew2k

I don't get why DirecTV, aware of and acknowledging the issue, can not send messages to each DVR and tell their customers what is going on! These machines have these features for this very reason, so that DirecTV can alert customers of issues that impact them.

Let everyone know that (1) there is a problem, (2) you are working on a fix, and (3) here are some work-arounds to try.

It's called communication, DirecTV. Try it.


----------



## mfeinstein

I have been using this method and so far so good. However, for some shows, the missing episode doesn't appear in the Recording History. For example, "New Adventures of Old Christine" didn't show up as a show that Won't Record" because only some of the channels in which it is on show up in the Upcoming Episodes. It is in the Program Guide, and I could add it to the To Do List that way. But, if I relied on the method you reccommend below, I would have missed it. So, the only fail-safe method I have found is to actually check the program listings for each show and manually add it to the To Do list.



SpankyInChicago said:


> For those following the "reenter the season pass" advice . . .
> 
> I would advise against this. I have been dealing with this problem since I first reported it here on November 9th.
> 
> Since I have had this issue for awhile I have tried lots of things to fix it:
> 
> - C&D everything. This worked for about a week.
> 
> - Cancel / reenter season pass. This is hit or miss. Sometimes it seems to fix the problems. Other times it doesn't. Even when it seems to fix the problem, it often goes back to be broken even though you thought it was fixed.
> 
> - Rebooting / phone calls. More just a SWAG solution and doesn't probably actually do anything. I tend to only do the reboot when I go into the make call screen and try to make a call and get a message saying that I can't because the unit is currently processing data. The reboot fixes this problem. But doesn't fix much else.
> 
> The only thing that truly seems to work is what I posted in the post immediately before this one.


----------



## Cudahy

I've E-mailed Directv about why they haven't at least notified Tivo customers of the problem. It looks like most(if not all)Tivo users are affected. If they at least notified customers of what's going on they wouldn't be swamped with calls.


----------



## TTitan

SpankyInChicago said:


> On the next screen select "record this episode also."


I tried this for the NFL playoff games for today and came home to 18 minute and 8 minute partial recordings.


----------



## bwaldron

SpankyInChicago said:


> For those following the "reenter the season pass" advice . . .
> 
> I would advise against this.


I agree, that doesn't fix the issue and is a lot of work for nothing.

I'm using the "record this episode also" method from the recording history to pick up episodes that my season passes aren't picking up. Not too painful as a short-term fix, but not something I want to do forever


----------



## TonyD79

drew2k said:


> I don't get why DirecTV, aware of and acknowledging the issue, can not send messages to each DVR and tell their customers what is going on! These machines have these features for this very reason, so that DirecTV can alert customers of issues that impact them.
> 
> Let everyone know that (1) there is a problem, (2) you are working on a fix, and (3) here are some work-arounds to try.
> 
> It's called communication, DirecTV. Try it.


Amen. That would dilute a lot of the anger both here and on dbstalk about the HR20 issues.

Even having someone on these forums would be a good step. Tivo had it right in getting their folks on here to keep things peaceful.


----------



## Ivan1670

I'm not sure if D* did something overnight, but when I checked today all my recordings in the "to do" list were right. I have been having to adjust them every day now for over a week. This morning they were the way they were supposed to be. I noticed that I made a phone call during the night also.


----------



## JTAnderson

I had this problem Christmas week. Wednesday night we noticed that the programs that should have recorded that day had not recorded. "View upcoming showings" for every show I tried (half a dozen) showed no upcoming episodes. Only one program (NFL something-or-the-other) showed up in "Search by Title".

I did a clear program data and thumbs which took about 2 1/2 hours. When it came back, most, but not all, of the season passes had been deleted. Those that remained turned out to be useless. After the next morning's indexing, things seemed to be getting back to normal. But, we've had at least 3 reboots in the last week and a half.

The last anomaly that I noticed is that newly recorded episodes aren't showing up in the same folder as episodes of the program that were recorded before the disaster.

Our HR10 is still running 6.3a.


----------



## hybucket

Ivan1670 said:


> I'm not sure if D* did something overnight, but when I checked today all my recordings in the "to do" list were right. I have been having to adjust them every day now for over a week. This morning they were the way they were supposed to be. I noticed that I made a phone call during the night also.


Maybe yours were, but my were not. It was not scheduled to record DESPARATE HOUSEWIVES because "someone changed the settings, and I did not have the channeled checked in my list." Bull. I"m callling D*, just to aggravate myself even further.


----------



## gtadell

I am having the same issue with many of my season passes not recording and getting the same message that someone in my house changed the season pass.
I have been doing manuals in the guide data to make sure shows are recorded.

Interestingly, if you try to search for a show by title, the shows not being recorded because of the error don't show up here either. They do show up in the guide but not in the program title search. 

Also, I have a Series 2 Tivo and it is not having this issue so I am confident the issue is with D* Tivo units.


----------



## Cudahy

Most posters have been having serious problems with Season passes. We've had no problems with Season Passes but all Wishlists have dissapeared for days twice. How could people with the same HDtivo have totally different problems?


----------



## hybucket

gtadell said:


> I am having the same issue with many of my season passes not recording and getting the same message that someone in my house changed the season pass.
> I have been doing manuals in the guide data to make sure shows are recorded.
> 
> Interestingly, if you try to search for a show by title, the shows not being recorded because of the error don't show up here either. They do show up in the guide but not in the program title search.
> 
> Also, I have a Series 2 Tivo and it is not having this issue so I am confident the issue is with D* Tivo units.


When I called D* for my savage amusement for the day, the CSR said he believed the problem was a D* problem and not a TiVO problem, but he said, "Don't quote me on that." He said there was no time frame for a fix, but that he was hearing about the problem from all different units, not one specific. I told him to be sure and jot down my call on my record, so that if it's not fixed in a week or two, I can call retention for yet another discount. Pretty soon, they'll have to pay ME to get the service!


----------



## David Scavo

I am seeing the season pass problem on my HD-TIVO, but my 2 SD DirecTIVOs appear to be unaffected (knock on wood).


----------



## hotrod33

Hey everyone this is my first post have been reading alot here. I have the same problem as everyone else. I called Directv at 11:30 am today. They wanted my email address so they could email me the directions on how to fix my problem. She said her supervisor would have to do that. I haven't received the email yet and that was 8 hrs ago. Think they will send it?


----------



## tem

The email is to tell you when they have supposedly fixed the problem. I had success w/ the following:

- force call
- unplug/reboot
- wait until tomorrow to see if it has reindexed.


----------



## drew2k

tem said:


> The email is to tell you when they have supposedly fixed the problem. I had success w/ the following:
> 
> - force call
> - unplug/reboot
> - wait until tomorrow to see if it has reindexed.


Re-indexing can occur in as little as 1.5 hours after a reboot, so I've decided I'll be checking around 5 PM every day to see if I need to reboot to catch prime-time recordings ...


----------



## Anubys

what I find strange is that the problems did not occur on all the units at the same time...if it were simply a problem with the guide data, wouldn't all the machines get them within a day or two? 

I didn't start having problems until 3 days ago...seems people were starting to see this problem more than 2 weeks ago... 

iTunes is making a mint from all the missed recording...conspiracy theorists, where are you?!


----------



## hybucket

Anubys said:


> what I find strange is that the problems did not occur on all the units at the same time...if it were simply a problem with the guide data, wouldn't all the machines get them within a day or two?
> 
> I didn't start having problems until 3 days ago...seems people were starting to see this problem more than 2 weeks ago...
> 
> iTunes is making a mint from all the missed recording...conspiracy theorists, where are you?!


My serious issues also began about three days ago.
I find the easiest was to deal with this, rather than rebooting, re-indexing, etc (since this seems to be happening daily...) is to go to "View Recording History" to see what will not record, click on it, go to "record this episode also," and then check every day to make sure they haven't again disappeared. And keep calling D*. WE waited over three months for the audio fix - let's hope this thing will not take that long.


----------



## psywzrd

Add me to the list of people having problems with Season Passes - both Las Vegas and CSI failed to record this past week on my HR10-250 w/6.3a (I got the same stupid message about someone having modified the season pass even though nobody did). I've since been upgraded to 6.3b but I don't think that's going to make a difference.

Luckily I have an old DSR6000 that I use for backup recordings but what's the use of having Tivo if you can't rely on it to do the most basic things? They need to get this fixed ASAP. Every day they're pushing me closer and closer to cable and the day they lose NFL ST exclusivity is the day I drop them like a bad habit.


----------



## hybucket

psywzrd said:


> Add me to the list of people having problems with Season Passes - both Las Vegas and CSI failed to record this past week on my HR10-250 w/6.3a (I got the same stupid message about someone having modified the season pass even though nobody did). I've since been upgraded to 6.3b but I don't think that's going to make a difference.
> 
> Luckily I have an old DSR6000 that I use for backup recordings but what's the use of having Tivo if you can't rely on it to do the most basic things? They need to get this fixed ASAP. Every day they're pushing me closer and closer to cable and the day they lose NFL ST exclusivity is the day I drop them like a bad habit.


6.3b does not fix the Season Pass problem.


----------



## BGLeduc

Another user here with a newly discovered SP issue. 

Pretty much the same as being reported here; shows not recorded, and the bogus message in "Recoded History" saying that someone edited the SP.

I am not a hacker, and have never hacked a Tivo, but going back to 3.1 is looking very tempting right now, along with dumping the whole thing in favor of an S3/Comcast, or even a Dish system.

Brian


----------



## hybucket

BGLeduc said:


> Another user here with a newly discovered SP issue.
> 
> Pretty much the same as being reported here; shows not recorded, and the bogus message in "Recoded History" saying that someone edited the SP.
> 
> I am not a hacker, and have never hacked a Tivo, but going back to 3.1 is looking very tempting right now, along with dumping the whole thing in favor of an S3/Comcast, or even a Dish system.
> 
> Brian


3.1 is also getting the Season Pass problem, as is, apparantly, the Series 3.


----------



## dbex

Me too..

This morning I was searching the guide for "Wild Ride to Super Bowl 1". It was already showing on HBO this morning, so I searched for future available showings and nothing came up on the "search by title" list. I couldn't find the show. It is scheduled to play again on 1/13 so I paged throught the TiVo "live guide" and found it manually and set it to record. I was concerned about about this so I did a wishlist search by keyword and found these aren't working at all. (tried 3 different keywords and nothing) The funny thing though that I did discover is that on my other DirecTivo which is a SD unit (SD-DVR-80) the show was there upon search and the wishlist searches were populated.


----------



## SpankyInChicago

Cudahy said:


> Most posters have been having serious problems with Season passes. We've had no problems with Season Passes but all Wishlists have dissapeared for days twice. How could people with the same HDtivo have totally different problems?


Very, very, very crappy software.

Tivo is a great idea and they have a great UI, but their software has always been crap from a software engineering standpoint. I love my Tivo but wouldn't hire one of their programmers if my life depended on it.


----------



## Anubys

SpankyInChicago said:


> Very, very, very crappy software.
> 
> Tivo is a great idea and they have a great UI, but their software has always been crap from a software engineering standpoint. I love my Tivo but wouldn't hire one of their programmers if my life depended on it.


hyperbole much lately?!


----------



## drew2k

Hey, it's his opinion, and he's entitled to it. Fortunately, there are many other people here who know this is just a "blip" - a very BIG pain-in-the-ass and annoying blip, but a blip nonetheless - on TiVo's reliability. It will be fixed...someday.


----------



## thepackfan

Possible Fix:

I looked at my Todo list today and noticed about 10 shows this week that weren't going to record. I looked at the reasons for not recording, got the same bogus message. My unit is modified to allow TWP , I noticed that my /var was full I cleared a bunch of logs and then rebooted the unit. Rechecked my Todo in an hour and all missing programs were properly showing. I don't know if it was clearing the logs, or the reboot, or just luck, but all missing shows appeared.

Give it a shot.


----------



## Markman07

ODD thing for me is I haven't noticed any of these issues with season passes on my R10, hacked zippered HR10-250, or hacked zippered Series 2 Hughes.


----------



## robbeck

Just noticed the same problems on my hr10-250 tonight. I have a season pass to record Supernanny and it was on but not being recorded.

*************MY FIX*************

Here's how i remedied the problem. I went into my season pass manager and called up one of the passes. I then noticed in the upcoming shows that the new ones were not going to be recorded. I then clicked on modify this season pass. The modify menu came up. I did not change anything but pressed record this season pass with these options. When i went back to the upcoming episodes list the ones that were not scheduled to record were now scheduled. Not sure if it will help down the road with new guide data.


----------



## iweinreb

I just called to complain about the SP non-recording issue, and was told that they learned of the problem on 12/22, were "working on the problem," and did not have an ETA for a fix. However, the CSR readily gave me 5 months of free Showtime as compensation for the inconvenience. Not sure how she came up with 5 months (hopefully that is not their expected ETA for a fix), but I can live with that for now. Hopefully they'll get the problem fixed soon.

Ira.


----------



## Zooropa

Same problem for me tonight. Season Pass should have recorded How I met Your Mother, Two an a Half Men and CSI: Miami. Only CSI was recorded and the To Do list stated that someone had modified the Season Pass. Although these two shows are on next week they are not listed in the upcoming episodes.

Call to DirecTV was a waste of time. I was given the same information as the previous post. No estimate of repair and they didn't even ask for any info. These problems are becoming way too common. I don't have time to spend calling tech support everytime there is a problem.


----------



## hybucket

Zooropa said:


> Same problem for me tonight. Season Pass should have recorded How I met Your Mother, Two an a Half Men and CSI: Miami. Only CSI was recorded and the To Do list stated that someone had modified the Season Pass. Although these two shows are on next week they are not listed in the upcoming episodes.
> 
> Call to DirecTV was a waste of time. I was given the same information as the previous post. No estimate of repair and they didn't even ask for any info. These problems are becoming way too common. I don't have time to spend calling tech support everytime there is a problem.


Agreed. This morning, my unit would not respond to either the remote or the front controls. A reboot fixed it, but this is the second time this has happened (a call the first time to D* was useless). This is beyond a pain.


----------



## bkusilek

same sp problem. i spoke to advanced technical support at directv last night and they are still saying they are aware of the problem and don't have a solution. She suggested that i purchase a new receiver. That doesn't sound quite right to me, i would rather have had the free 5 months of showtime.


----------



## hybucket

bkusilek said:


> same sp problem. i spoke to advanced technical support at directv last night and they are still saying they are aware of the problem and don't have a solution. She suggested that i purchase a new receiver. That doesn't sound quite right to me, i would rather have had the free 5 months of showtime.


PUrchase a new receiver when the problem is with ALL receivers?? Is the CSR mad??
Rhetorical question.


----------



## Markman07

hybucket said:


> PUrchase a new receiver when the problem is with ALL receivers?? Is the CSR mad??
> Rhetorical question.


R10 - Hasn't dialed in in over 200 days. No Season Pass or Reboot Problems.

HR10-250 Zippered with 6.3b. No reboot or season pass problems. Did disable the TVlog logging. Did reboot twice in a few weeks time. Each time I was messing around in the OTA menus. But hasn't had any random reboots. Do have an issue with my local OTA fox channel being mapped incorrectly which results in no guide date since mid December.

Series2 Hughes - Zippered. No Season Pass issues or random reboots.

This is a very odd issue.


----------



## cfunk

I called on Saturday to "discuss" my complete lack of To Do List items and was told that they were working on it and didn't have a fix, but that they would e-mail me if they came up with any new ideas.

I checked again Sunday night and everything that I would expect to be recording seems to have reappeared in my To Do List. Not sure if this was a temporary good "blip", or a real solution.

I'll check again tonight and see what I've got.

--Chris


----------



## SpankyInChicago

bkusilek said:


> She suggested that i purchase a new receiver.


Wow. That is an absolutely awesome business model.


----------



## timlinca

gtadell said:


> I am having the same issue with many of my season passes not recording and getting the same message that someone in my house changed the season pass.
> I have been doing manuals in the guide data to make sure shows are recorded.
> 
> Interestingly, if you try to search for a show by title, the shows not being recorded because of the error don't show up here either. They do show up in the guide but not in the program title search.
> 
> Also, I have a Series 2 Tivo and it is not having this issue so I am confident the issue is with D* Tivo units.


Yes, I noticed the same thing. For the shows that have the "someone in my house changed..." message in the Recording History menu, the "search by title" area of the guide data has no listing for that show on that channel. The program guide that you get to by pressing the "guide" button during live TV does contain these shows. Indicates that something in the guide data is being corrupted somewhere in this machine. (?)

If I reboot, the next day these shows magically appear in the to-do list again. Maybe that is coincidence but that's what I'm seeing.

The bottom line is a daily babysitting of the machine to ensure the programs that I want to be recorded are in the list...

Tim


----------



## Shredfest

bkusilek said:


> She suggested that i purchase a new receiver.


You should have reminded her about the wonderful lease program they have now which pretty much precludes you from "purchasing" a new receiver.


----------



## iweinreb

Well, tonight my SD Hughes Series 2 failed to record House, with the same BS message listed in the recording history about someone modifying the season pass. The really annoying part is that I checked the ToDo List yesterday night, because of all the problems I was having with SP's on my HD unit, and House was listed to record today. What the hell are we supposed to do? Repeatedly check the ToDo List five minuted before every scheduled recording, to make sure it is still scheduled to record? A VCR is more reliable at this point.

Obviously if SD units are having the same SP issues as the HR10-250, it is not related to the 6.3 upgrades. What in the world did DTV do to louse up a system that has worked perfectly for years?


----------



## Anubys

all my SPs recorded and are set to record in the TDL...to test the system, I made the following changes:

1. set up an SP for "according to Jim" (a show I don't watch)...all eps appeared on the TDL yesterday.

2. set up a wish list for actor Will Ferrell...Tivo found movies that he is in (it didn't find anything 2 days ago).

3. searched for "NFL" (by title)...this did not work last week as it could not find a single NFL game (out of the 4 playoff games)...this time, it found 2 of them (because the search was not specific, the sunday games were thought to be repeats of the saturday games, but that would have happened before the problem)...

4. Also searched for American Idol...Tivo found it...set up an SP for it and the shows appeared on the TDL

so, as far as I'm concerned, the problem has gone away from the one unit that I tested...


----------



## hekhl00

Anubys said:


> all my SPs recorded and are set to record in the TDL...to test the system, I made the following changes:
> 
> 1. set up an SP for "according to Jim" (a show I don't watch)...all eps appeared on the TDL yesterday.
> 
> 2. set up a wish list for actor Will Ferrell...Tivo found movies that he is in (it didn't find anything 2 days ago).
> 
> 3. searched for "NFL" (by title)...this did not work last week as it could not find a single NFL game (out of the 4 playoff games)...this time, it found 2 of them (because the search was not specific, the sunday games were thought to be repeats of the saturday games, but that would have happened before the problem)...
> 
> 4. Also searched for American Idol...Tivo found it...set up an SP for it and the shows appeared on the TDL
> 
> so, as far as I'm concerned, the problem has gone away from the one unit that I tested...


I hope you're right. But as I and several others have pointed out, the TDL isn't necessarily reliable. Both times I've missed recordings the TDL indicated the day prior that it would record the show only to get the "someone in your household" message after the fact.


----------



## gtadell

Something has definitely changed in the last 24 hours. I have been out of town but connected via sling to my HR 10-250 to see if it was OK. All my season passes are now set to record and I have none of the "someone in your household changed your season pass" messages. 

I also got by 6.3b upgrade but I think this was a coincidence.


----------



## Anubys

hekhl00 said:


> I hope you're right. But as I and several others have pointed out, the TDL isn't necessarily reliable. Both times I've missed recordings the TDL indicated the day prior that it would record the show only to get the "someone in your household" message after the fact.


that's why I wasn't definitive 

all the shows with SPs were manually added to the TDL for this week on my unit...so if they record, it doesn't prove anything...

but if According to Jim records, that would be a bit of good news since it's a show straight from an SP (with no manual intervention)...also the fact that searching is finding things (something that wasn't happening before) is an indication that maybe the guide data and Tivo are talking again...

I'm hoping that more people will start reporting the same thing...


----------



## Anubys

gtadell said:


> Something has definitely changed in the last 24 hours. I have been out of town but connected via sling to my HR 10-250 to see if it was OK. All my season passes are now set to record and I have none of the "someone in your household changed your season pass" messages.
> 
> I also got by 6.3b upgrade but I think this was a coincidence.


I'm still on 6.3a...I agree that the version doesn't matter...


----------



## hybucket

Anubys said:


> that's why I wasn't definitive
> 
> all the shows with SPs were manually added to the TDL for this week on my unit...so if they record, it doesn't prove anything...
> 
> but if According to Jim records, that would be a bit of good news since it's a show straight from an SP (with no manual intervention)...also the fact that searching is finding things (something that wasn't happening before) is an indication that maybe the guide data and Tivo are talking again...
> 
> I'm hoping that more people will start reporting the same thing...


A friend with an SD TiVO just started getting the reboot problem along with the Season pass issue last night at (9:00PM Eastern, so the problem is still there.


----------



## NYHeel

I first noticed the problem last night on my 6.3b Hr10. Only CSI Miami recorded Monday night and my To do list was nearly empty. It had about 5 shows on it instead of about 200-300 (I have a sesaon pass for Sportscenter). I did check my 2 SD Tivos and they were both fine.


----------



## TonyD79

The problem just showed up on my HR20 this morning. Had been working fine for days since getting 6.2b. I forced recording on a bunch of stuff that said someone had altered the season pass....we will see what happens.

I did notice something on most of the problem shows. There was a message on the detail screen that said I should check the Channels Received list and/or subscribe to the station. Looks like the unit is losing the knowledge of what you get when it indexes.


----------



## NYHeel

TonyD79 said:


> The problem just showed up on my HR20 this morning. Had been working fine for days since getting 6.2b. I forced recording on a bunch of stuff that said someone had altered the season pass....we will see what happens.
> 
> I did notice something on most of the problem shows. There was a message on the detail screen that said I should check the Channels Received list and/or subscribe to the station. Looks like the unit is losing the knowledge of what you get when it indexes.


I think I had the same message. It's a pretty serious problem as we now all own an HD Digital VCR. It's a nice VCR that doesn't require a video tape but without Season passes it's just a glorified VCR.


----------



## bwaldron

Anubys said:


> that's why I wasn't definitive
> 
> all the shows with SPs were manually added to the TDL for this week on my unit...so if they record, it doesn't prove anything...
> 
> but if According to Jim records, that would be a bit of good news since it's a show straight from an SP (with no manual intervention)...also the fact that searching is finding things (something that wasn't happening before) is an indication that maybe the guide data and Tivo are talking again...
> 
> I'm hoping that more people will start reporting the same thing...


Well, be careful. The problem comes and goes on my system. For a couple of days all seems to be well and the TDL shows my season pass episodes set to record. A day or two later, they are no longer set to record. And this happened again overnight last night, so the problem isn't yet fixed for me.

I've spent more time in the recording history in the past few weeks than I have in the past year total.


----------



## Anubys

bwaldron said:


> Well, be careful. The problem comes and goes on my system. For a couple of days all seems to be well and the TDL shows my season pass episodes set to record. A day or two later, they are no longer set to record. And this happened again overnight last night, so the problem isn't yet fixed for me.
> 
> I've spent more time in the recording history in the past few weeks than I have in the past year total.


I will be...everything that I want recorded this week was set manually through the guide...I will continue to do this every weekend for the upcoming shows until I hear that the problem is gone...

and I will not take any chances with BSG...I'll watch that live *shudder* if I have to!

I will keep the SP for "according to Jim" as a test case to see if it's working...


----------



## SpankyInChicago

I have experienced this problem since November 9th and my experience has been that it "comes and goes." Things will seem fine and then will go back to being screwed up. Or vice-versa: things will seem messed up and then suddenly they are fixed.

I would stay vigilant.


----------



## alaskahill

I have 3 Dtivos, 2 are SD and one is HD. So far I have only noticed this issue on 1 of my SDTivos. (better not be proven worng when I get home today  ) I tried the clear program guide and to do list option, and reenterd the one season pass I have on that machine which fixed the problem for a couple of days but the problem occurred again this morning.

It turns out that that is the only one where I have a wishlist set up and record suggestions turned on.

Is anybody having this issue on machines where they have both of the above options turned off?


----------



## Jeff's Tivo

Hello,
I called DTV regarding the season pass problems that have been happening lately.
I told them about my two R-10 not recording any season passes. The response was
" your hard drives must be going out" I'll send you out two new R-15 right away. NOT GOING TO HAPPEN !
I also mentioned the problem with my HR-10-250. Constant reboots since the software update, but that's another forum...Her response to this "the hard drive must be going out.
I'll send you out a new HR-20 right away".....again...NOT GOING TO HAPPEN.
If things don't get better real soon, I guess it's time to call Comcast.


----------



## shanman14

Add me to the list, my brand new HR10 (not refurb) just started doing this. :down:


----------



## hybucket

Jeff's Tivo said:


> Hello,
> I called DTV regarding the season pass problems that have been happening lately.
> I told them about my two R-10 not recording any season passes. The response was
> " your hard drives must be going out" I'll send you out two new R-15 right away. NOT GOING TO HAPPEN !
> I also mentioned the problem with my HR-10-250. Constant reboots since the software update, but that's another forum...Her response to this "the hard drive must be going out.
> I'll send you out a new HR-20 right away".....again...NOT GOING TO HAPPEN.
> If things don't get better real soon, I guess it's time to call Comcast.


WHen you encounter an idiot CSR like that, why bother to continue (other than for savage amusement)....just ask to speak to someone in the next level.


----------



## gaspanic

I had no problems up until last week. I had 2 hr10-250's one with 6.3a and one with 6.3b. No problems on either, all of sudden my 6.3b froze a few times and needed to reboot. Then today my other one upgraded and lost all 90% of my season passes. Same issue "someone changed..." My first one held onto all of it's season passes and other than the lockups has worked fine. Haven't called D* yet, I am sure it will be the same response.


----------



## bwaldron

alaskahill said:


> I have 3 Dtivos, 2 are SD and one is HD. So far I have only noticed this issue on 1 of my SDTivos. (better not be proven worng when I get home today  ) I tried the clear program guide and to do list option, and reenterd the one season pass I have on that machine which fixed the problem for a couple of days but the problem occurred again this morning.
> 
> It turns out that that is the only one where I have a wishlist set up and record suggestions turned on.
> 
> Is anybody having this issue on machines where they have both of the above options turned off?


I have suggestions turned off, and while I use a number of wishlists, none are set to auto-record. I am having season pass issues.


----------



## iweinreb

alaskahill said:


> I have 3 Dtivos, 2 are SD and one is HD. So far I have only noticed this issue on 1 of my SDTivos. (better not be proven worng when I get home today  ) I tried the clear program guide and to do list option, and reenterd the one season pass I have on that machine which fixed the problem for a couple of days but the problem occurred again this morning.
> 
> It turns out that that is the only one where I have a wishlist set up and record suggestions turned on.
> 
> Is anybody having this issue on machines where they have both of the above options turned off?


I don't use wishlists and don't record suggestions, but still have had numerous instances of SP failures (with the "Someone in your household" message in recording histroy), mostly on my HR10-250 (where most of my SP's are), but also at least once (yesterday's House) on my SD Series 2 DTivo.


----------



## phox_mulder

I've just accepted the fact that I have to check every morning before I leave for work.

Make sure everything I want recorded that evening is, if not set a manual recording.
Then I reboot to reset the logs and such, lessens the chance of a reboot during a recording.

2 D*TiVo's, eats up about 30 minutes of my mid morning routine.
Glad I'm not having to check the S3, it's stayed happy.


phox


----------



## Smurfslayer

I got an HR10 250 shortly after getting a HD set about mid '06. About Oct-Nov time frame, something the wife & I were expecting to record didn't show up. The next day I found I had no programe guide   I tried a boot, etc. no dice. 

Called D*, got a tech. Powered down, disconnected both Sat cables, reran setup, Guide came back withing a few hours.

FFWD to the same exact circumstances as OP, and I found the same thing...

No Firefly, no Galactica. Season passess still there, but when you check upcoming episodes - no dice. Pick programs to record only found them in reruns, not on UHD. Also, all my OTA series SP had the same issue. As I 'splained to CS, no big deal with half a dozen, much bigger deal when you have 40 plus SP. 

I've had to delete / redefine each SP. I still haven't recreated them all but the ones complete so far are showing all upcoming episodes.


----------



## Bob Violence

Just wanted to chime in ... my HR10-250 is doing the same thing, I think it's still on 6.3a. 

a. doesn't record season pass shows that it should 
b. gets the "someone modified the season pass" bullcrap message 
c. upcoming wishlist shows are empty 
d. says I need to check a channel I receive, although it already is 
e. reboots on it's own about once a week 
f. audio dropouts on DD, mainly FOX 

I've been a DTV Tivo user for around 5 years now. I remember a time when my DTivo was ROCK SOLID ... it did what it was supposed to 99.9% of the time. 

Now, the one MAIN function of the DVR, which is record shows, has reached a point of unacceptable (un)reliability. 

I know DTV/Tivo is S-L-O-W to fix things like this (be it software or whatever), so I'll give them a few more months to get this straightened out, but for the first time in those 5 years of Tivoness, I'm considering abandoning what has essentially become a boat anchor and go with something else. 

At the minimum, I'm calling DTV and asking them to credit my account the $5.99 fee for every month it doesn't work.


----------



## JRAllas

alaskahill said:


> I have 3 Dtivos, 2 are SD and one is HD. So far I have only noticed this issue on 1 of my SDTivos. (better not be proven worng when I get home today  ) I tried the clear program guide and to do list option, and reenterd the one season pass I have on that machine which fixed the problem for a couple of days but the problem occurred again this morning.
> 
> It turns out that that is the only one where I have a wishlist set up and record suggestions turned on.
> 
> Is anybody having this issue on machines where they have both of the above options turned off?


I have a bunch of wishlists created, but none auto-record. I don't use suggestions or record them, either, although I am having the intermittent Season Pass problem on my HR10-250. I have yet to notice it on my SD-DVR40, though.


----------



## Cmmsh

Here's a question I don't know has been posed (and I am not being facetious, I don't know the answer):

Is there any way DTV could be sending bugs ON PURPOSE through nightly updates so that TiVos won't work properly, so we will want to turn them in? Seems like they are awfully quick to want to send us new units for free.

I had the SP problem for the first time last night on my r-10 (using ver 3.1). When I got home at midnight, it had not recorded House at 8 and said it was still scheduled to record, although the time already had passed.

Just a thought, and I figured you high-techs would know the answer.


----------



## everton4

I'm having the same problem with season passes too. But I think I fixed my problem, by first testing the phone connection - which for some reason wouldn't connect. I had to change my callout number, which I did and was able to dial out, connect and download data by going to..

Settings->Phone->Connect to DVR service now

It required a restart but it's picked up the season passes that had disappeared. I'm on 6.3b-01-2-357.

Hope this helps someone and that I'm posting on the right thread.

Cheers


----------



## SHOMan

My wife has been going nuts dealing with this on her SD R10. I have not had any season pass issues with the HR10. Very weird. 

Clearly not related to 6.3x.


----------



## Cmmsh

I don't have a phone connected, but it still receives update. (I don't want it 6.3, which is why I am not connected.) This is the first SP problem I have had, although we had problems here in N.O. with channel mapping, which has since been fixed.

I don't record many shows via season pass, but the ones I do are important to me (as I assume they are with everyone else. I guess I will manually record for a while to make sure.

Just seems weird, and I wouldn't put it past any company to try and mess with equipment when they would rather you use theirs.


----------



## pudge44

I too have been having the season pass problem on both by S1 SD DTivo and my HR10-250. Tonight I have a new problem ... my season passes are recording, but they're recording on the SD network channels, not the HD ones. I check upcoming episodes, and they're not listed on the HD channels. This is for shows like Grey's Anatomy and Friday Night Lights. 

Anyone seen this problem?


----------



## jbernardis

I too am having this problem - on both an HD10-250 and on an old series 1 DSR6000 which hasn't been updated in years. My suspicion is that Directv has somehow screwed up the guide data. How else would my DSR6000 start acting up?

I've gotten into the daily routine: check my recording history to see which season pass items have been removed because "someone changed the season pass" and I set it up for manual recording. This is getting frustrating.


----------



## Bowfinger

everton4 said:


> I'm having the same problem with season passes too. But I think I fixed my problem, by first testing the phone connection - which for some reason wouldn't connect. I had to change my callout number, which I did and was able to dial out, connect and download data by going to..
> 
> Settings->Phone->Connect to DVR service now
> 
> It required a restart but it's picked up the season passes that had disappeared. I'm on 6.3b-01-2-357.
> 
> Hope this helps someone and that I'm posting on the right thread.
> 
> Cheers


This also seems to be working for us, but only for a few days at a time. I've also been doing a Restart though perhaps that's unneccessary.

The reason I first tried this on mine (HR10-250 w/6.3b) was that I noticed it wasn't scheduled to do another call for almost two weeks. In the past, it made calls every two or three days. I don't know if that's a coincidence or a clue.


----------



## Rych6896

Cmmsh said:


> Here's a question I don't know has been posed (and I am not being facetious, I don't know the answer):
> 
> Is there any way DTV could be sending bugs ON PURPOSE through nightly updates so that TiVos won't work properly, so we will want to turn them in? Seems like they are awfully quick to want to send us new units for free.
> 
> I had the SP problem for the first time last night on my r-10 (using ver 3.1). When I got home at midnight, it had not recorded House at 8 and said it was still scheduled to record, although the time already had passed.
> 
> Just a thought, and I figured you high-techs would know the answer.


I'm not a conspiracy nut, but I think there might be something to this.


----------



## Anubys

Rych6896 said:


> I'm not a conspiracy nut, but I think there might be something to this.


I'd like to point out that I was the first to entertain the possibility that Apple is the culprit...since they should be making a mint from people like me who buy the missed eps from iTunes...

of course, I was joking 

seriously, if D* did that, they would be exposing themselves to a host of civil lawsuits and criminal investigations...so it's not very likely...

besides, D* is on record saying that a SLOWER roll-out of their new DVR is cheaper for them than a fast one...


----------



## ericlovestivo

I never thought I'd say this, but.... "Thank goodness for my HR20." 

I can check the ToDo list on the HR20 each morning to see what shows I should double check for that evening on my HR10-250. I just caught The Office and Ugly Betty -- they were not going to record tonight on the HR10.

And eventhough I set up a "24" season pass a few days ago, it was gone again from the HR10 ToDo list.


----------



## Cudahy

The variety of problems listed over the past 3 weeks makes me think that it's a virus that Dirrectv hasn't been able to locate yet.


----------



## alaskahill

Cmmsh said:


> Here's a question I don't know has been posed (and I am not being facetious, I don't know the answer):
> 
> Is there any way DTV could be sending bugs ON PURPOSE through nightly updates so that TiVos won't work properly, so we will want to turn them in? Seems like they are awfully quick to want to send us new units for free.
> 
> I had the SP problem for the first time last night on my r-10 (using ver 3.1). When I got home at midnight, it had not recorded House at 8 and said it was still scheduled to record, although the time already had passed.
> 
> Just a thought, and I figured you high-techs would know the answer.


That is not a question for techs but for Oliver Stone


----------



## TonyD79

I am sure it is not deliberate. Why would they do that? It would be easier to just say that they are ending HR10 support and sending new HR20's to replace them. Why make customers mad with weeks of bad DVR action?


----------



## bwaldron

ericlovestivo said:



> I never thought I'd say this, but.... "Thank goodness for my HR20."


Wish I could say the same. However, I find that while the HR20 records what it should (or says it does, anyway), the recordings turn out to be unplayable a significant percentage of the time.

I'm still using the HR10 as my main DVR...even though I have to babysit it these days to ensure it will record what it should. At least I know I'll be able to watch the recordings. (Luckily I haven't had the rebooting or shortened recording issues with my HR10).


----------



## steady teddy

Bob Violence said:


> At the minimum, I'm calling DTV and asking them to credit my account the $5.99 fee for every month it doesn't work.


I'd be interested to hear what their response is.


----------



## grant33

steady teddy said:


> I'd be interested to hear what their response is.


I called today and asked about the $5.99 since I'm not getting the service that it covers and they credited my bill no problem. Not that $5.99 is a huge amount, but it's the principle of the thing. Also, the CSR I spoke with said that they are not sending new receivers for this problem because it is software, not hardware, related and that they are working on a fix for it. That kind of shoots down the conspiracy to get rid of old boxes theory.


----------



## Dan_Shane

Well, here's a cute story. I fired up my HR10-250 this morning and checked for which of my shows would not be recorded today. Before I got that far I was greeted with a notice that I had a message waiting for me from DirecTV. 

Selecting that option revealed that the subject of the message was Season Passes on my TiVo. Could it be that D* had been paying attention to this thread and was heeding the advice in an earlier post recommending a message to all subscribers that there are ongoing problems with the Season Pass feature? Was D* actually listening to their customers?

No chance. It was instead a blurb touting the fact that Season Pass is "the most popular feature" on TiVo units, so why not try it today?

How much positive feedback do you think D* is going to get from new TiVo owners who follow that advice only to find their programs are not being recorded? And how many broken homes are going to come about because spouses accuse each other of monkeying with the SP settings?

"Don't tell me you didn't touch the TiVo! The machine told me you did!"


----------



## tivolocity

Add me to the list. Just started this week.

In the case of one of my season passes, 24, when I go into the To Do List and select 24 "None scheduled" and View upcoming showings, it will list the season premiere episode as being available on the D* SD channel, and the nationals, but not on the OTA digital channel which is what the season pass is on. Then, if I go back out to live tv and bring up the guide, and advance to Sunday night, 24 is in the guide on OTA digital channel.

I noticed they were showing the Comcast set top box running TiVo at CES. Hmmmmm.


----------



## altan

Add me also. Most of my (wife's) Thursday night season passes are missing. Ugly Betty, Men in Trees, Grays Anatomy. WTF? DirecTV/Tivo, you rock. Not.

... Altan


----------



## Cmmsh

alaskahill said:


> That is not a question for techs but for Oliver Stone


Ha! I can see it now: 'A SEASON WITH NO PASSES: A CONSPIRACY THEORY'


----------



## Cmmsh

TonyD79 said:


> I am sure it is not deliberate. Why would they do that? It would be easier to just say that they are ending HR10 support and sending new HR20's to replace them. Why make customers mad with weeks of bad DVR action?


You don't think customers would bolt even faster if they were told they CAN'T use their beloved TiVos anymore? I have been with D* for eight years, and I would SERIOUSLY consider leaving if I have to choose between TiVo and D*. That would not be -- and will not be -- an easy decision.

I think they think the easiest way to ease people into their machines is to make the old ones not work.

I usually do not believe in the conspiracy theory, but it seems logical to me and it seems like it would be easy to do with few really knowing what is going on.


----------



## mwinn

WTF ! I had a season pass to record My Name is Earl and Smallville. Both started at 8:00 PM. I noticed that the record lights are not on and they are not recording. I then check my to do list recording history, and that says both were deleted to make room for another program set to record at 7:59 PM. NOTHING is on at 7:59PM to record ! There are no conflicts either. I have had TIVO for 6 years and this is first time I have had this happen. Anyone have any explanation for this.


----------



## timlinca

tivolocity said:


> Add me to the list. Just started this week.
> 
> In the case of one of my season passes, 24, when I go into the To Do List and select 24 "None scheduled" and View upcoming showings, it will list the season premiere episode as being available on the D* SD channel, and the nationals, but not on the OTA digital channel which is what the season pass is on. Then, if I go back out to live tv and bring up the guide, and advance to Sunday night, 24 is in the guide on OTA digital channel.
> 
> I noticed they were showing the Comcast set top box running TiVo at CES. Hmmmmm.


Tivolocity,

That is precisely what I am seeing.

When I see that, I reboot the machine. After a few minutes, the shows are back in the guide for HD and the season pass works again.

I noticed that it messes up the to-do list when I go to the Season Pass list and change something. I make a change that should be benign to the list such as swap priorities of CSI NY and CSI Miami, two shows on the same channel on different nights. They never conflict.

The result of this is usually a complete muck up of the to-do list. The "someone in your household has modified the..." message appears next to all of the "Won't Record" notices for the OTA HD shows.


----------



## timlinca

Another bizarrism.

The Monday 24 (OTA 2-1) is in my to-do list with a double check mark next to it indicating that it is being recorded as part of a season pass.

The same show/channel/time is also in the recording history section listed as Won't record due to someone in my household changed...

It has truely lost its mind.

Tim


----------



## bpratt

mwinn said:


> WTF ! I had a season pass to record My Name is Earl and Smallville. Both started at 8:00 PM. I noticed that the record lights are not on and they are not recording. I then check my to do list recording history, and that says both were deleted to make room for another program set to record at 7:59 PM. NOTHING is on at 7:59PM to record ! There are no conflicts either. I have had TIVO for 6 years and this is first time I have had this happen. Anyone have any explanation for this.


Yes, its called software version 6.3. I went back to 3.1.5f and I'm not having these problems anymore.


----------



## jluzbet

Im in this list now... crap I been reading this post but never got this until I saw it toda... no 24 for Sunday/Monday... WTF DTV I will send u Jack Bauer if this does not get fix soon enought... On hold as I type with them


----------



## Cmmsh

bpratt said:


> Yes, its called software version 6.3. I went back to 3.1.5f and I'm not having these problems anymore.


No. As I explained, I have 3.1.5, and I had the same problem Tuesday. I am telling you ... I may start a conspiracy thread.


----------



## bwaldron

Cmmsh said:


> You don't think customers would bolt even faster if they were told they CAN'T use their beloved TiVos anymore? I have been with D* for eight years, and I would SERIOUSLY consider leaving if I have to choose between TiVo and D*. That would not be -- and will not be -- an easy decision.
> 
> I think they think the easiest way to ease people into their machines is to make the old ones not work.
> 
> I usually do not believe in the conspiracy theory, but it seems logical to me and it seems like it would be easy to do with few really knowing what is going on.


Not buying it. Many of the ticked off folks are likely to move to a competitor, rather than to the HR20. D* wants us all to move to the HR20 eventually, but not all at once , especially given the long wait times for dish upgrades right now in many parts of the country.

Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by incompetence.


----------



## danmcd

I just noticed this season-pass amnesia problem with 30 Rock and My Name is Earl. I shudder to think what else is wrong.

At first I thought it was because I had a patched 3.5 with LBA support, but seeing everyone else's problems actually is a mild relief.

Is this the best thread to follow the problem? Or is there a better thread?


----------



## Cubfan

My season passes are ALL screwed up. Friday Night Lights, The Office, Medium, My Name is Earl, and all the others are saying "Won't record" in the TODO list... saying the season pass was modified by someone in my household or some such nonsense.

So I deleted them all and tried to recreate them. Searching by title, Friday Night Lights isn't even there. The Office isn't available on the channel I watch it on, yet it appears in the guide.

This is GARBAGE. With 24 and American Idol starting next week, this better be fixed... and SOON!


----------



## Cmmsh

bwaldron said:


> Not buying it. Many of the ticked off folks are likely to move to a competitor, rather than to the HR20. D* wants us all to move to the HR20 eventually, but not all at once , especially given the long wait times for dish upgrades right now in many parts of the country.
> 
> Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by incompetence.


See, I unlike many on this forum, don't think D* is anything that even resembles incomptetent. I have had them for eight years, and problems have just begun to occur. It has been bad ever since Murdoch took over. That screwed EVERYTHING up.

I dunno. Can someone explain to me why season pass problems would only happen on TiVos and not D* models? Just doesn't add up to me. If it were bad guide data, I would think it would happen on every type of machine.

Am I wrong with this assumption?


----------



## drew2k

Cmmsh said:


> See, I unlike many on this forum, don't think D* is anything that even resembles incomptetent. I have had them for eight years, and problems have just begun to occur. It has been bad ever since Murdoch took over. That screwed EVERYTHING up.
> 
> I dunno. Can someone explain to me why season pass problems would only happen on TiVos and not D* models? Just doesn't add up to me. If it were bad guide data, I would think it would happen on every type of machine.
> 
> Am I wrong with this assumption?


Unless someone who works for DirecTV or TiVo happens to post here, all you're going to get from us is speculation.

As to why guide data can mess up one set of machines and not another, you'd have to know how the data is processed. As a starting point, let's consider a simple element, the core record layout for the guide data. Now consider the following wild-a$$ what-if: Let's say all DVR's expect to receive their data in a certain format, but one set of machines gets a new software update saying a new format is on the way, while the other set of machines doesn't get an equivalent update. Now shift one bit of data in the guide stream. One set of machines knows what to do with the new data layout in the stream, but the other set of machines can only do it's best, causing logs to fill up with errors, eventually causing these machines to reboot.

Hey - you asked how this could be possible, so there you go. One crazy idea, not likely rooted in reality. (So don't quote me on this being the source of the problems!)


----------



## Cubfan

NBC-East(HD) isn't showing up for me. That's a big problem... it's in the guide, but doesn't show when you search for shows. That's why all the passes are invalid, I guess.


----------



## Cabezon

mwinn said:


> I then check my to do list recording history, and that says both were deleted to make room for another program set to record at 7:59 PM. NOTHING is on at 7:59PM to record !


This is exactly what happened to me today. Scrubs, CSI, and 30 Rock did not record due to this, but The Office did.

"This recording was deleted earlier than planned because the space was needed for another recording on FOO", where FOO is the time the show should've been recorded.

Did I mention I have tons of older programs that weren't deleted, and things in my suggestions even?

ARGH


----------



## hefe

I just had the problem tonight for the first time. 

The Office and CSI didn't record from my Season Passes, although Men In Trees did. 

Strangely enough, TiVo recorded The Office as a Suggestion, although not on the HD channel.


----------



## bluntedat420

Add me to the list of people whose SP's have been hosed. Luckily, I always double-check my nightly recordings, but this is going to be a PITA until it gets resolved.

Also, since getting 6.3b, my once-bulletproof HR10 has been rebooting (none for 18months, 3 or 4 in the past two days) and acting all-around sluggish. Add to that hosed SP's and something seems to have gone very wrong in Tivo-ville.


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme

I had it a couple of weeks ago, rebooted and was ok the next morning, and now it is back again. I have the R-10.


----------



## Anubys

my good news was short lived... 

turned on the TV last night to find the HD-Tivo stuck at "almost there..." message 

waited 10 minutes then realized that it's stuck there so I rebooted the machine...ran to another HD-Tivo to have it record Earl, the office, and scrubs... 

after the reboot, it's clear it was stuck there since wednesday afternoon (it says there was a power outage, which is not true)...so I missed PTI and Knights of Prosperity...I can live with missing those (less so for PTI)... 

that's it, I'm taking extreme measures...I'm setting SPs for my "must" shows on all three HD-Tivos and I am checking them every day around 7:30 PM to make sure they are still going to record...any unit acting weird is getting the old reboot kick in the a$$


----------



## bwaldron

Cmmsh said:


> I dunno. Can someone explain to me why season pass problems would only happen on TiVos and not D* models? Just doesn't add up to me. If it were bad guide data, I would think it would happen on every type of machine.
> 
> Am I wrong with this assumption?


From what I can gather. some changes were made to the guide data for use on the HR20. This has had the side effect of screwing up the wishlists and season passes on the Tivo units.

The software that the HR10 and HR20 units use to process guide data is obviously different, so one can show the problem and not the other.

You can ascribe this to either evil genius or incompetence on the part of D*. The conspiracy idea would be more likely if the HR20 was working reliably itself. It doesn't have the guide data issues, but it has plenty of its own bugs remaining.


----------



## Dirk Legume

I will add this because I haven't seen it in this thread.

Knighs of Prosperity did not record for me on Wednesday and the reason given in the history was that (and this isn't an exact quote...sorry), The program was not recorded because the guide data was not there.

It wasn't that exactly, but it was something close to that. And I have had the other problems as well. Running 6.3b.


----------



## pkscout

hefe said:


> I just had the problem tonight for the first time.
> 
> The Office and CSI didn't record from my Season Passes, although Men In Trees did.


Was CSI even new last night? I have an S3 and it didn't record CSI either. I just assumed it was a rerun. There's no thread yet for CSI on 1/11, and that's always a good sign it was a rerun.

Of course if you have it setup to record new and repeat that doesn't really matter...


----------



## bwaldron

pkscout said:


> Was CSI even new last night?


Nope.


----------



## jamesbobo

Are many of the season pass problems happening with over the air recordings? I only record off satellite and Earl, Office, 30 Rock, Supernatural and The War At Home all recorded without any problems.

Not that I'm immune, it has happened to me. Just not as bad as some of what I've read here.


----------



## f0gax

Has anyone been able to get in touch with Earl? Maybe his inside man can get us some info.


----------



## ALtheHokie

Clearly DTV dropped the ball bigtime with Guide Data. This forum has been great for everyone as far as confirmation on the problem(s). Alternative solutions have probably been posted all over the web, but I'd like to keep them here. I'd like to know what everyone is doing to circumvent this issue. No solution is easy, of course, as there is no solution. I'm looking for easier, user-friendlier methods of making sure my shows are recording.

As for me - well, I've cleared (all methods), rebooted (hard reboot, soft reboot), and re-entered season passes a number of times. The only viable solution I am able to roll with is going into my Season Pass Manager, View the upcoming Showings, and manually record the new shows (both the daily type and weekly). Its certainly a pain in the A. And to be honest, I'm not even sure if this will work because I just performed this for the next week or so last night. Has anyone else rolled this out successfully?

Anything else!??


----------



## T-Wolves

Came home last night to find Earl, The Office, and 30 Rock all not recorded. I think Scrubs recorded OK because a couple days ago I accidentally disabled that recording and then re-enabled it again once I realized it. 

The Recording History of course says "Someone in your household modified the season pass..." for each unrecorded season pass. But I live alone (and I didn't do it). 

Very surprising. I don't think this has ever happened before with my HR10-250. :down: :down:


----------



## hiker

At least one of my SPs (Letterman on chan 81) has been affected by this problem. The same type problem happened about a year ago and it corrected itself. Must be guide data or bad channel ids. An old thread here.


----------



## Cubfan

Deleting and recreating my SPs has fixed many of them (all of them were showing "no upcoming episodes" or some such nonsense).

Some could not be recreated at all because the channel they're on is not available for recordings (though it shows in the guide). Don't know what's up with that.

To top things off, I just got 6.3b today after "fixing" what I could last night, so I guess I'm in for a brand new roller-coaster ride. Gotta love all these dolts whining about wanting 6.3 and now our stable Tivos are now unreliable.


----------



## hiker

f0gax said:


> Has anyone been able to get in touch with Earl? Maybe his inside man can get us some info.


Earl's comments here.


----------



## hefe

pkscout said:


> Of course if you have it setup to record new and repeat that doesn't really matter...


I had it set up to record repeats.


----------



## Jon J

6.3b installed last night and evidently rebooted successfully since the unit is working this morning.

However, about half my Season Passes have disappeared.


----------



## steady teddy

Just to be sure,
Are most people with the Season Pass problem also experiencing the self rebooting problem? The D* rep I spoke with said they are seperate problems, one hardware and one software, and not related. Though they both started for me at the same time.


----------



## bluntedat420

Dirk Legume said:


> I will add this because I haven't seen it in this thread.
> 
> Knighs of Prosperity did not record for me on Wednesday and the reason given in the history was that (and this isn't an exact quote...sorry), The program was not recorded because the guide data was not there.
> 
> It wasn't that exactly, but it was something close to that. And I have had the other problems as well. Running 6.3b.


Dirk,

You can blame the President's speech on that one. In my guide, KoP was listed as 'To Be Announced' so your Tivo would have had no way of knowing that it was airing. I'm on the West Coast, and most of our 9:30pm guide data was listed as 'To Be Announced' even though the speech was at 6:30. This also seemed to be when my SP's got screwed up royally.


----------



## bluntedat420

steady teddy said:


> Just to be sure,
> Are most people with the Season Pass problem also experiencing the self rebooting problem? The D* rep I spoke with said they are seperate problems, one hardware and one software, and not related. Though they both started for me at the same time.


Yes. I have two HR10's and the one without the SP problem isn't rebooting at all. The one WITH the SP problem has rebooted multiple times since 6.3b. It even rebooted last night with 1 minute left in the service data download (don't ask why I was on that channel watching...). The funny thing is, my now-unreliable machine has had 6.3b for several weeks (if not months) with no problems whatsoever. It almost seems like it started acting flaky when my OTHER machine finally got 6.3b a few days ago. My flaky SP's run the gamut from OTA channels, to D*HD to D*SD.


----------



## Cmmsh

drew2k said:


> Unless someone who works for DirecTV or TiVo happens to post here, all you're going to get from us is speculation.
> 
> As to why guide data can mess up one set of machines and not another, you'd have to know how the data is processed. As a starting point, let's consider a simple element, the core record layout for the guide data. Now consider the following wild-a$$ what-if: Let's say all DVR's expect to receive their data in a certain format, but one set of machines gets a new software update saying a new format is on the way, while the other set of machines doesn't get an equivalent update. Now shift one bit of data in the guide stream. One set of machines knows what to do with the new data layout in the stream, but the other set of machines can only do it's best, causing logs to fill up with errors, eventually causing these machines to reboot.
> 
> Hey - you asked how this could be possible, so there you go. One crazy idea, not likely rooted in reality. (So don't quote me on this being the source of the problems!)


Makes sense. I am not ready to ditch the conspiracy theory just yet. ... But I am sticking with 3.1 for the forseeable future.


----------



## Cmmsh

steady teddy said:


> Just to be sure,
> Are most people with the Season Pass problem also experiencing the self rebooting problem? The D* rep I spoke with said they are seperate problems, one hardware and one software, and not related. Though they both started for me at the same time.


I have incurred the Season Pass problem, but (knock on wood) have not had the reboot problem. But, again, I am using 3.1.5f.


----------



## Cmmsh

According to DBS forum, problem is temporarily fixed and with a software update within the next few days, it will be fixed permanently.


----------



## timlinca

steady teddy said:


> Just to be sure,
> Are most people with the Season Pass problem also experiencing the self rebooting problem? The D* rep I spoke with said they are seperate problems, one hardware and one software, and not related. Though they both started for me at the same time.


Steady,

Just for one point of reference. I am having horrible Season Pass problems but my HR10-250 *never* re-boots itself. So, from my point of reference, they look like separate problems.

Tim


----------



## HSW

My HR10-250 is also messed up. Interestingly though, I'm having no problems with my new Series 3 TiVo with Comcast.


----------



## hefe

Some stuff that was missing from my To Do list has reappeared without my intervention.


----------



## Onazuka

Man, this is happening to me now too ! One more month and I can ditch this HR10-250 piece of crap and DirecTV and use Apple TV


----------



## the_Skywise

Same here, plus reboots. Running 6.3a. Never had any problem until 2 weeks ago.


----------



## the_Skywise

the_Skywise said:


> Same here, plus reboots. Running 6.3a. Never had any problem until 2 weeks ago.


Okay, just got 6.3b (lucky me)

The season pass problem wasn't "auto" resolved however I discovered that by going into change the recording options and merely altering Show Type from First Run (or whatever) to something else, then back and then selecting Record Season Pass with these options, that my recordings re-appeared properly in the view upcoming showings window.

Didn't try that with 6.3a so I don't know if it's a 6.3b thing or not.


----------



## JohnDG

hiker said:


> Earl's comments here.


Reports are that the workaround is in place.

However, now we have a dilemma. DTV is probably going to want to go back to the "problem" guide data, as this was a change for the HR20s? To fix the DTiVo's, a software update is required.

But... is this going to be a buggy 6.3c? With the "deleted early due to no space" problems still in place? Can they get 6.3x fixed in its entirety before the guide data starts impacting the 3.1.5f machines?

jdg


----------



## FourFourSeven

I finally spoke with a Tivo CSR today (actually two - one who immediately sent me to "Tier 2" when I mentioned the issue, saying it's a "known issue"). The Tier 2 guy was very forthcoming - he also said it's a "known issue" affecting "lots of customers" and they're working with Tivo to fix this problem as soon as possible. He suggested that re-entering Season Passes "may" fix the problem, and entering shows manually is a workaround, but sounded as frustrated as I am.

So the good news is they're actually admitting to the problem and claim to be acting on it, rather than just giving the runaround. We'll see how long it takes to fix.

I am going to call Comcast today to see what they'll offer for me to switch over. Astounding, since I've been "anti-cable-company" forever! Frankly, once the Tivo software became available for Comcast in 3 or so month I'd look into it anyway. Which would I rather have for 3 months - non-working Tivo software, or working, but inferior Comcast DVR software?


----------



## ALtheHokie

Can anyone lead us to this rumored temporary fix? I'm assuming this is just re-entering SP and/or manually recording shows from the guide.


----------



## JohnDG

ALtheHokie said:


> Can anyone lead us to this rumored temporary fix? I'm assuming this is just re-entering SP and/or manually recording shows from the guide.


They fixed the guide data: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=336122

The problem is, for how long?

jdg


----------



## Cubfan

My issues with season passes appear to be fixed. I still have to delete and reenter a few season passes, but things appear to be right with the world once again.


----------



## TonyD79

Looks like what they did worked. My TDL is complete and consistent (matches up with the Season Pass searching). First time it has been like that in over a week.

Hope this fix sticks long enough for a stable update.

Good job getting this repaired. If only they would tell us what is going on more proactively, I would be pretty happy with D* for now.


----------



## jamesbobo

If there is a fix my recorder doesn't know about it. At first, all my season passes for Monday 1/22 were properly listed, including Studio 60 which hasn't had a new episode for weeks.
Yesterday The Class and 2 1/2 Men on 1/22 were missing because "someone in my household....". Maybe it would fix itself in a few days but I decided to set it to record the shows myself.


----------



## drew2k

This morning my To Do History was showing some shows not scheduled to record on one of my DVRs, when they were there yesterday. I recommend everyone do one more restart to force an indexing... Per my System Info page, the date of my last indexing was Friday, when it should have showed a more recent date/time. I restarted all of my DVRs just to play it safe ... everything looks current again.


----------



## bwaldron

drew2k said:


> This morning my To Do History was showing some shows not scheduled to record on one of my DVRs, when they were there yesterday. I recommend everyone do one more restart to force an indexing... Per my System Info page, the date of my last indexing was Friday, when it should have showed a more recent date/time. I restarted all of my DVRs just to play it safe ... everything looks current again.


Same experience here. After a restart/indexing, all looks as it should here. But then again, it has recently looked correct at times, only to go to hell again. So we'll see, I guess.


----------



## owlcage

I've had the same issues as everyone -- set up in the To Do list to record, then the "Someone has modified..." message afterwards. Reacquiring the data seemed to fix the problem since House recorded this week, but for some reasons Thursdays just aren't working.

So...is there a way to test whether this has been fixed without losing yet another week of shows? I was planning to simply set up a manual record for all my Thursday night shows (thank you, NBC and ABC for putting them on iTunes!), but how will this work if I also delete and re-enter my Season Passes to see if they're working now?


----------



## gquiring

For the 3rd time now I had a season pass record the wrong channel wrong show. This non-sense is just beyond reason. Why they can't fix this ASAP is pure incompetence.


----------



## Ivan1670

"""""HEADS UP 24 FANS"""""

Checked this morning and my SP for 24 had been deleted. I rescheduled and just checked it again before leaving for work and it's gone! This is total BULLS**T, I work tonight and I'm afraid It's going to dump it again.


----------



## altan

Manual recording is your friend, when Tivo/DTV isn't.

... Altan


----------



## Cheezmo

Season pass or not, mother nature decided to take down my power tonight (north Texas ice storm) so no 24 for me


----------



## Onazuka

Cheezmo said:


> Season pass or not, mother nature decided to take down my power tonight (north Texas ice storm) so no 24 for me


Just hop over to the iTunes Store and grab what you missed :up:


----------



## hefe

My 24 Season Pass recorded just fine. It had previously disappeared from the To-Do list, but it reappeared, and all is well.


----------



## perilous

Both my 24 and Rome SP's STOPPED in the middle of the shows and came up with "do you want to delete?" messages!!!???!!! Luckily, I was watching close to live and manually recorded the rest of each show. I feel bad for those who will look to watch both shows and find the problem too late!!! My HR-10 also "froze" yesterday and did not record the Rangers/Bruins game!!! This all started once I got 6.3b this week!!! What the feck is D*TV doing!!!!!!!


----------



## jamesbobo

While I do experience the season pass problem, I have never had a shortened recording (knock on wood).


----------



## the-sloth

since getting my HR20, i let my g/f use the HR10 to record her shows and she tried setting up a season pass for American Idol (premier is tomorrow) on the OTA fox channel (5.1 - nyc). hours later and multiple reboots and it still isn't showing in the to do list. i thought the temporary fix was in place?


----------



## timlinca

I'm on the phone with them right now... 

I got nothing... 

They said they are aware of the problem and the last update they have is from the 11'th and it says Tivo and DirecTV is working on the problem. A special tech may try to call me to resolve my issue. Blah blah blah... 

The good news is that I haven't had an SP foobar since last Friday. Everything is in the guide and looks good, for now. 

On a positive note, I did get 6.3b today.


----------



## drew2k

XBR said:


> FWIW: DirecTV: TiVo Trouble Ends Tonight--the article is dated today, January 15, 2007.


May as well go straight to the source (dated 1/12/2007): http://news.com.com/Customers+miffed+over+DirecTV+with+TiVo+problems/2100-1038_3-6150142.html

or to the TCF thread discussing the article: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=336214


----------



## ckazacos

Can someone explain what was done to fix this issue? I'm pretty sure it isn't fixed for me. 24 and Desperate Housewives didn't record last night and I'm getting the message in the todo listing indicating someone changed the season passes. This morning, I asked Tivo to record tonight's episode of 24. I got the partial recording issue. It stopped recording after 11 minutes. I'm on 6.3b

Is there something I have to do to get this fix? My understanding is that it is a data fix that comes directly from the Sat and I shouldn't have to do anything. Thanks


----------



## mfeinstein

This isn't fixed for me, either. I've been monitoring my To Do List closely, but had stopped re-indexing my guide data for the past day or two to see if there was a working fix. Today I noticed that although my guide data goes through January 26 and the Season Pass list included shows that were scheduled to be recorded on the 25th and 26th, my To Do List ended on January 22.

I forced a daily call (and re-indexing) and have 'updated' each of the Season Pass shows so that they have a single check rather than a double check. This added them back to my To Do List, but I think that careful monitoring of the list is still in order.


----------



## hybucket

mfeinstein said:


> This isn't fixed for me, either. I've been monitoring my To Do List closely, but had stopped re-indexing my guide data for the past day or two to see if there was a working fix. Today I noticed that although my guide data goes through January 26 and the Season Pass list included shows that were scheduled to be recorded on the 25th and 26th, my To Do List ended on January 22.
> 
> I forced a daily call (and re-indexing) and have 'updated' each of the Season Pass shows so that they have a single check rather than a double check. This added them back to my To Do List, but I think that careful monitoring of the list is still in order.


You should send this info to the TV Predictions guy (item above somewhere...) who did the item on the fix being in place as of last Friday. His column is widely seen.


----------



## fitdad

Add me to the list of people with this season pass problem. 6.3b has seemingly solved the audio dropout and hopefully the reboot problems. But know I see that my season passes are not going to record. I did a guide update a forced phone call, cleared and reenetered most of my season passes, without much luck. I did notice that after the 19th the ota programs are showing up on upcoming episodes. Does anyone feel like there wasting valuable time here. Thanks


----------



## bleair

This is so frustrating. I too am missing shows that I know the season pass should have recorded.

My girlfriend is frustrated about missing her shows, and now I don't trust directv. I guess I will be looking at switching to Dishnetwork more seriously now. Cnet really liked the dish dvr.
Search on cnet for their review of the ViP622

It looks like Dish has the HD channels I want, slightly better rates, and a hopefully a reliable dvr.


----------



## hybucket

fitdad said:


> Add me to the list of people with this season pass problem. 6.3b has seemingly solved the audio dropout and hopefully the reboot problems. But know I see that my season passes are not going to record. I did a guide update a forced phone call, cleared and reenetered most of my season passes, without much luck. I did notice that after the 19th the ota programs are showing up on upcoming episodes. Does anyone feel like there wasting valuable time here. Thanks


Not sure if this is allowed, but here is a link to today's TV Predictions column, which is widely distributed and hopefully read by the bigwigs at D*.

http://www.tvpredictions.com/tivotonight011507.htm


----------



## drew2k

hybucket said:


> Not sure if this is allowed, but here is a link to today's TV Predictions column, which is widely distributed and hopefully read by the bigwigs at D*.
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/tivotonight011507.htm


Thanks for the link hybucket, but someone beat you to it a few posts ago!


----------



## hybucket

drew2k said:


> Thanks for the link hybucket, but someone beat you to it a few posts ago!


And that someone was you. I've gotta stop reading the Evelyn Wood way. Sorry.


----------



## mwinn

This is still a problem. 24 is not scheudled to record. The to do list has none scheduled. This is getting ridiculous !


----------



## Church AV Guy

I've got an SP problem that is VERY strange, even for SP problems. If I look on the TDL, Smallville is listed as going to record. If I select the view upcoming episodes, it shows the Thu @ 8 showing as set to record (double checkmark). BUT, if I go to the season pass manager, select Smallville, and view upcoming showings, it shows NONE selected to record. If I go to the select programs by name and type in Smallville, it shows the episode, but it's asking me if I want to record it. I have deleted and re-entered the SP for Smallville, and I have restarted my HR10-250 and the problem persists. I guess I'll have to be there to see if it records or not, thus negating the value of having a TIVO at all. I really don't want to select the record this episode too, option and give it a single checkmark for fear of what hight happen. It could confuse the TIVO completely, or it could record the thing twice, once on each tuner. The recording history has no entry for that showing of Smallville at all, as if it isn't even in the guide at all.


----------



## phox_mulder

I've got a very strange one.

ToDo list seems to be back to normal, except for one item.

Scrubs is not going to record because of a conflict, acceptable, but:
Recording history says: Scrubs won't record because of a higher priority recording of CSI:"Sweet Jane" on KSL (KSL is the local NBC affiliate).
Right under that entry is another: Scrubs won't record because of a hight priority recording CSI:"Sweet Jane" on KSL.
Right under that one is another, same reason, and again, for a total of 5 Scrubs that won't record because of a conflict.

Nowhere does it say that CSI is actually on KUTV, the CBS affiliate, and the highest priority SP in my SP list.

I am recording both CSI and Supernatural at that time, and want them in HD,
so Scrubs is backed up on my R10 in SD, since Scrubs isn't HD,
I put a Scrubs SP on the HR10 for times when either CSI or Supernatural is reruns, PQ is better off HR10 than the R10.

But still, why 5 entries as to why a program won't record, and why is every single entry wrong?


phox


----------



## SpankyInChicago

Church AV Guy said:


> I've got an SP problem that is VERY strange, even for SP problems. If I look on the TDL, Smallville is listed as going to record. If I select the view upcoming episodes, it shows the Thu @ 8 showing as set to record (double checkmark). BUT, if I go to the season pass manager, select Smallville, and view upcoming showings, it shows NONE selected to record. If I go to the select programs by name and type in Smallville, it shows the episode, but it's asking me if I want to record it. I have deleted and re-entered the SP for Smallville, and I have restarted my HR10-250 and the problem persists. I guess I'll have to be there to see if it records or not, thus negating the value of having a TIVO at all. I really don't want to select the record this episode too, option and give it a single checkmark for fear of what hight happen. It could confuse the TIVO completely, or it could record the thing twice, once on each tuner. The recording history has no entry for that showing of Smallville at all, as if it isn't even in the guide at all.


I've experienced this.

There is really no rhyme or reason to any of the oddities with the unit.

Seriously corrupted indexes is all I can figure.


----------



## hybucket

SpankyInChicago said:


> I've experienced this.
> 
> There is really no rhyme or reason to any of the oddities with the unit.
> 
> Seriously corrupted indexes is all I can figure.


Sooo.....am I the only one wondering, I thought they fixed this last Friday!!


----------



## Church AV Guy

No, I'm wondering about the announced fix as of last Friday too. I think that they have exaggerated the death of the problem. It's still alive on my system. I really don't want to do a clear and delete everything AGAIN!


----------



## hybucket

Church AV Guy said:


> No, I'm wondering about the announced fix as of last Friday too. I think that they have exaggerated the death of the problem. It's still alive on my system. I really don't want to do a clear and delete everything AGAIN!


Time to send another report to the TV Predictions guy.


----------



## Church AV Guy

Interesting. I reported that Smallville was on my TDL, but the checkmarks were not showing up in the episode list. Well, Tivo recorded it just fine.

As of this morning, my guide data is more screwed up than it has been at any time since December 1. Maybe they "fixed" it, but that fix requires me to reenter all my season passes AGAIN.


----------



## Cudahy

No problem for over a week now. Still checking it every morning.


----------



## hybucket

Here is the new column from Phillip Swann, the guy who does the TV Predictions stuff. We all know that DirecTV reads this forum, but, as I was told by a CSR, they find it "unrealiable." Sort of like their TiVO.

http://www.tvpredictions.com/dtvtivo012007.htm


----------



## anandman

So I just got a new hard drive (with 3.1.5f) from DVRUpgrade yesterday and installed it. I waited till today for the guide data to populate and then added a few season passes. Most work okay, but for some reason, a few of them, mostly on NBCW, show no upcoming episodes. For example, I went to record Heroes on Monday night and it shows in the list guide where I can add the season pass. But when I go to my ToDo list, it says there are no upcoming episodes on NBCW. There are upcoming episodes on other channels however. IT doesn't even show up in the Recording History as an episode that won't be recorded. Is this just a matter of time for some index to populate?


----------



## rdskin00

This Problem Is Actually A Known Issue With All Tivo Dvrs That I Can Verify With Directv Also Reports On Stand Alone Units...is Not Related To Software Version At All That We Can Tell (directv Employee) Directv Is In Contact With Tivo In Regards To This But Since Its Occuring On Stand Alone Tivos Apparently Not A Problem With Just Dtv's It Will Affect Season Passes Some Wishlist Options As Well Btw Also Receivers With This Issue Frequently Reset...... Remove And Readd Season Pass Is One Way I Would Manually Record The Show If You Want It Guaranteed But Trust Me Its Not Just You


----------



## drew2k

rdskin00 said:


> This Problem Is Actually A Known Issue With All Tivo Dvrs That I Can Verify With Directv Also Reports On Stand Alone Units...is Not Related To Software Version At All That We Can Tell (directv Employee) Directv Is In Contact With Tivo In Regards To This But Since Its Occuring On Stand Alone Tivos Apparently Not A Problem With Just Dtv's It Will Affect Season Passes Some Wishlist Options As Well Btw Also Receivers With This Issue Frequently Reset...... Remove And Readd Season Pass Is One Way I Would Manually Record The Show If You Want It Guaranteed But Trust Me Its Not Just You


Welcome to TCF, rdskin00!

May I make a request regarding your posting style? Please do not post every word with an initial capital letter. Your posts are very difficult to read, and some people here may not take the time to read what you have written, so they will not benefit from your contribution to the forum. Thanks.


----------



## MNoelH

I think he's typing in all caps and the forum defaults it to first letter cap.


----------



## SpankyInChicago

MNoelH said:


> I think he's typing in all caps and the forum defaults it to first letter cap.


THIS IS A TEST TO TRY AND SEE IF YOUR THEORY IS CORRECT.


----------



## mfeinstein

I have two stand-alone Tivos and one HR10-250. I have not seen the Season Pass problem on the stand-alone Tivos. Has anyone seen the problem on a stand-alone Tivo? Still watching my HR10-250 closely and updating the Season Pass recordings so that they have a single check (because I am paranoid).


----------



## JimSpence

I asked rdskin00 in another thread how he did this. Also, punctuation would help separate the sentences. We welcome your contributions, but it is hard to read.


----------



## tem

JimSpence said:


> I asked rdskin00 in another thread how he did this. Also, punctuation would help separate the sentences. We welcome your contributions, but it is hard to read.


He also claims to be a "Dtv Employee To The Rescue" in other of all 12 of his posts from today. Looks like DTV needs to tighten up their hiring standards for people who can actually type a coherent sentence. No wonder their customer service usually stinks.


----------



## hybucket

mfeinstein said:


> I have two stand-alone Tivos and one HR10-250. I have not seen the Season Pass problem on the stand-alone Tivos. Has anyone seen the problem on a stand-alone Tivo? Still watching my HR10-250 closely and updating the Season Pass recordings so that they have a single check (because I am paranoid).


Yes on the stand-alone TiVO question. Two different models/brands (series 2).


----------



## mfeinstein

hybucket said:


> Yes on the stand-alone TiVO question. Two different models/brands (series 2).


If the source of the Season Pass problem is bad guide data from DirecTV, how do you explain having the problem with stand-alone Tivos? I would assume that they would get guide data from Tivo, not DirecTV. My two older stand-alone Tivos (pre-Series 2) have not had any problems with Season Passes.


----------



## hiker

My Series3 S/A has no problems except an occasional guide data glitch. I don't think there's any widespread S/A Season Pass problem or there would be huge threads about it. Did I miss something?


----------



## hybucket

Here is a link to the very latest comment from DirecTV about the Season Pass/Wish List problem on Phillip Swan's TV Predictons site. Anyone who has experienced this problem should comment on what he has to say.

http://www.tvpredictions.com/tivoreboot012307.htm


----------



## drew2k

Swanni should ask DirecTV why they didn't take a preemptive step with their fix on the 12th and also send messages to DirecTiVo units to say that a fix was on the way, and advise customers they should do a reboot? 

If it's as simple as a reboot (after the fix), why waste time and money answering phone calls from aggravated users, when they could maybe have earned some good will by keeping their customers informed?


----------



## jtchambliss

perilous said:


> Both my 24 and Rome SP's STOPPED in the middle of the shows...


Same here...luckily my sat60 was recording 24 as a wishlist item. I got real lucky.


----------



## hybucket

drew2k said:


> Swanni should ask DirecTV why they didn't take a preemptive step with their fix on the 12th and also send messages to DirecTiVo units to say that a fix was on the way, and advise customers they should do a reboot?
> 
> If it's as simple as a reboot (after the fix), why waste time and money answering phone calls from aggravated users, when they could maybe have earned some good will by keeping their customers informed?


DirecTV most likely did not send messages about the reboot for the same reason that they didn't inform their customers about the audio problems and other assorted issues. Altho I have not had any problems recently (I also have NOT rebooted since their supposed "update"), I'm not sure I'm buying the DirecTV recent response about rebooting, but in any case, let's hope that the problem has gone away.


----------



## Herb S.

Season pass problems seem to have disappeared ever since d* corrected their guide data. Hopefully d* won't monkey around with the guide data again. Anyone still having problems?


----------



## hybucket

Herb S. said:


> Season pass problems seem to have disappeared ever since d* corrected their guide data. Hopefully d* won't monkey around with the guide data again. Anyone still having problems?


No problems here now. Guess they got it right this time.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

I'm still seeing rare "someone modified..." stuff on my 2 unhacked HR10's. Both of them have been rebooted several times by me.


----------



## Church AV Guy

hybucket said:


> No problems here now. Guess they got it right this time.


I am still occasionally getting episodes in the TDL NOT having the double check in the episode list. If I select record it too, I don't get the single check either. Tivo DOES actually record these episodes though. at least, so far. That's the only problem I have still remaining.


----------



## steady teddy

Herb S. said:


> Season pass problems seem to have disappeared ever since d* corrected their guide data. Hopefully d* won't monkey around with the guide data again. Anyone still having problems?


I have NUMB3RS in my Season Pass and last Friday it did not record. The show was on the Now Playing list but there was no content; record time was 0:00.

I thought that the local OTA signal might have been out that night but from the info I got in the Detroit thread at AVS, the signal was fine. I have no idea what happened.


----------



## mebstein

I am still toast. Am I alone? I have a Hughes HDVR2. I have been having the same problems everyone has been having. My Season Passes stopeed working in December and said there were no upcoming shows. Going to title search locks up when I click any letter to start the search. The unit keeps rebooting in the middle of the night. I called customer service and they kept saying it would be fixed any day. I called again last night and they said it's fixed! I checked here and many people seem to agree. Trouble is, it isn't for me. 

Yes, I've rebooted! Many times. 

I talked to someone who said they were "tier 2" support and she says there is no software patch for my device, for the HDVR2. That the last software upgrade was in May 2006. So, have I been waiting for a patch that is never coming? My software version is 6.2-01-2-151. I'm trying to figure out if I keep calling them, or give up and buy a different model on eBay in the hopes of skirting the problem.

Any pointers in the right direction much appreciated!


----------



## Stephen M. Smith

Your not alone. I thought this problem was resolved but then I find that I missed the season premiere of Survivor yesterday b/c "someone modifed the season pass". This is getting very irritating.

I also have a HDVR2 and haven't noticed any issues w/it, but I don't pay as close attention to it as I do my HR10-250.


----------



## khark

I have had this problem on 4 or 5 season passes in the last week on one of my HD Tivos but not on the other one. Luckily I have been making a habit of checking my recording history and have only missed a few shows.

I called DirecTV and they tried to tell me they had never heard of the problem! I told them that I could send them a URL to this thread but they were not interested. 

I asked for something for my trouble and I got a $10 credit for 6 months.


----------



## Rik

khark said:


> I have had this problem on 4 or 5 season passes in the last week on one of my HD Tivos but not on the other one. Luckily I have been making a habit of checking my recording history and have only missed a few shows.
> 
> I called DirecTV and they tried to tell me they had never heard of the problem! I told them that I could send them a URL to this thread but they were not interested.
> 
> I asked for something for my trouble and I got a $10 credit for 6 months.


That's typical DTV. Either their CSRs are complete morons, completely out of the loop or they are not telling the truth. Any one of these is not good. When I had called (a month or so ago) I was told to post within their own forum because those issues are logged - especially those with a reasonable response. I did this and it is now the largest thread in recent history. So how could they possibly NOT have heard of this?


----------



## hybucket

THis morning, upon checking, all was well. TOnight, my TiVO will NOT record either MEN IN TREES or UGLY BETTY because of the usual "someone in your house..." etc.
I rarely had the problem before, but now there are several others as well in my Season Pass list that are not being recorded. I can't be the only one.


----------



## JimSpence

This happened last night with Grey's Anatomy. 
I did schedule it for the west coast time on ch 387 (in D ).
Still on v6.3b.


----------



## hybucket

Im on 6.3c...rarely happened on "b" -
Since it happened to both of us on ABC shows, I wonder if it's a problem with ABC and the guide....


----------



## stumacdo

Noticed this for the first time yesterday with Ugly Betty & Grey's Anatomy both scheduled to not record due to the 'season pass modified.......'. Good thing I caught it or I would have caught some grief from my wife. Still on 6.3b


----------



## creesh

Same problem here last night with Grey's Anatomy on Channel 86. 6.3b 

This hadn't happened in a few weeks.

Wife wasn't happy. Any new suggestions, reboot again?

By the way, they are repeating the episode next Thursday at 8PM.


----------



## JimSpence

On double checking my guide for last night for ch86, it seems that there is no data for the 7 to 10pm time frame.

I think I'll wait for Thursday night's repeat to see it in HD.

So there are repeating part 2 at 8pm followed by part 3?


----------



## creesh

UPDATE: According to ABC's website they are repeating the last two Grey's episodes tonight. With last night's episode running at 9PM.

http://abc.go.com/index.html

Titan TV has an America's Funniest Home Videos repeat on ABC for tonight, but they must have called an audible.

It would be good to think a tivo glitch is the reason for this. I doubt that though.


----------



## drew2k

I just posted this in another thread, but I had problems with three shows on two different boxes:

Box 1: Survivor - Wasn't going to be recorded, and not in the TO DO history.
Box 2: Ugly Betty and Gray's Anatomy. Same as Survivor.

BTW, I was recording UB and GA on ABC Channel 86 like others ... Coincidence?


----------



## JimSpence

According to my guide, tonight's episodes are repeats from last year. Where exactly on ABC's website does it mention episode titles? If you click on the show in the grid, the show's description matches what my HR10 guide has. Their site has a lot to be desired.


----------



## creesh

I think you're right. In recent weeks I could have sworn they've repeated the current episode on Friday night, but it looks like tonight's are episodes from last year.

http://abc.go.com/primetime/greysanatomy/episode?pn=epguide&ep=216&s=2

It looks like my wife will have to wait until next week to watch last night's episode in HD.

Please Tivo Gods, make the Season Pass problems go away. Don't make me "upgrade".


----------



## Sir_winealot

Just checked my 'To Do' history and currently it's showing the 2/26 Prison Break as 'won't record' due to 'someone in my household....'

Rather than adding it to be recorded, I'll keep an eye on it and see if it changes (like it did with some of my other programming recently).

Running 6.3c on this unit.


----------



## hybucket

It appears this problem is once again getting out of control, altho I just checked my To Do list, and "Prison Break" still appears for the 26th. You'd think that if it happens to one unit, it would happen to another. Has anyone bit the bullet to call D* and ask them what's up? Of course, they will have no idea, at least until maybe June or July and by then, if things remain like this, have maybe two paying HR10 customers.


----------



## samccauley

This seems to be caused by guide data updates. I have noticed a correlation between the two. After first having this problem in late December and early January, it got better in late January. However, just three days ago, Monday, the problem returned. Some programs that should've recorded on Monday & Tuesday did not record, programs scheduled to record on Wednesday and into the future were no longer on the To Do list. I noticed I had received a program guide update on Monday morning. I'm sure that "triggered" this latest recurrance of the problem. I fear that this round of guide data is corrupted somehow.

It goes beyond the DVR "thinking its a different program" however, because another symptom that we all see when this happens is that searching for many programs by title no longer works but searching for the same program by time/channel does work. This is why I feel it is corrupted guide data. This also explains the third symptom we've all seen: Wish Lists no longer find programs they should find.

So, something in late January did fix things. However, something in the guide data distributed on Monday, Februrary 19th, appears to have made the problem return.

I've called this into DirecTV and I asked them to escalate it. If anyone else is seeing a return of this problem, please report it to DirecTV using one of the following:

email: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/customer/howToReachUs.jsp 
home service: 1-800-494-4388


----------



## helmdawg

Same problems here. Criminal minds did not record, grey's anatomy is showing as a repeat etc.... I didn't have this problem with 6.3b, it just seems that it occured with 6.3 c


----------



## Eben

helmdawg said:


> Same problems here. Criminal minds did not record, grey's anatomy is showing as a repeat etc.... I didn't have this problem with 6.3b, it just seems that it occured with 6.3 c


It appears that ABC is showing two eps of GA tonight, one is a repeat.


----------

